# Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Weder Hardcore-Simulation, noch Arcade - Von beidem das Beste



## Administrator (17. September 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,775014


----------



## tommy1977 (17. September 2010)

@Maik Bütefür: Ich denke, dass dies genau die richtige Strategie ist. Ich bin zwar eingefleischter Geoff Crammond-Fan der ersten Stunde, denke aber, dass die beinharte Realität von damals heute nicht mehr greifen würde. Das sieht man an anderen Hardcore-Simulationen wie dem MS Flight simulator. Während in den 90ern der Markt noch Platz für derlei Spiele bot und man sich mangels Konkurrenzprodukten auch gern mal in eine astreine Simulation eingearbeitet hat, hat sich heutzutage zunehmend die, ich nenn es mal semisimulative Richtung durchgesetzt, die einem ein gewisses Gefühl von simulativem Tiefgang vermittelt, ohne zu kompliziert zu werden. Damit ist auch Leuten wie mir, die eben nicht mehr soviel Zeit wie damals haben, ein schnelles Spielerlebnis und somit Spass vergönnt. Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf nächsten Donnerstag.


----------



## CrazyBeatnut (17. September 2010)

Kann schon jemand sagen, was für ein Kopierschutz verwendet werden soll?
Habe an meinem Spiele-PC leider keine Möglichkeit direkt ins Internet zu gehen und will es auch gar nicht.
Es wäre zu Schade, wenn ich als großer F1-Fan - der seit 10 Jahren auf ein anständiges PC-Spiel wartet - daran verzweifeln müsste.
Eine Online-Aktivierung über Codes wie bei Anno1701 wäre genial und m.E. auch ausreichend sicher...
Danke für Rückmeldungen!


----------



## GorrestFump (17. September 2010)

Ich bin einer von jenen Geoff Crammond fans, die URSPRÜNGLICH auf eine authentische Hardcoresim gehofft  und F1 2010 mit der Sorge erwartet haben, dass es zu starke Dirt oder Grid Einschläge haben wird. Nachdem ich unzählige Videos gesehen, Previews und Reviews gelesen habe bin ich trotzdem sehr erfreut darüber was dabei letztendlich entstanden ist - es muss nicht immer ultra hardcore sein - es darf auch einfach mal Spaß machen    Überzeugt bin ich jedoch erst, wenn ich selbst am Steuer war...

Schön geschriebener Test. die Argumente im sind absolut nachvollziehbar und die Bewertung scheint absolut in Ordnung. Ein bisserl kurz vielleicht...

DX10 - Unterstützung?
Ich dachte DX9 bzw. DX11 später?
Schreibfehler?


----------



## Kamrum (17. September 2010)

CrazyBeatnut schrieb:


> Kann schon jemand sagen, was für ein Kopierschutz verwendet werden soll?
> Habe an meinem Spiele-PC leider keine Möglichkeit direkt ins Internet zu gehen und will es auch gar nicht.
> Es wäre zu Schade, wenn ich als großer F1-Fan - der seit 10 Jahren auf ein anständiges PC-Spiel wartet - daran verzweifeln müsste.
> Eine Online-Aktivierung über Codes wie bei Anno1701 wäre genial und m.E. auch ausreichend sicher...
> Danke für Rückmeldungen!


   Bei der DVD Version die im Handel ab dem nächsten Donnerstag ist wird man keine Onlinverbindung benötigen. Lediglich Games for Windows Live muss man installieren jedoch kann man auch hier ein Offline Konto erstellen ohne sich mit dem Internet zu verbinden. 
Lediglich die DVD muss im Laufwerk sein.
Genau das selbe habe ich auf Twitter gefragt und genau diese Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Vordack (17. September 2010)

Errr, wann soll das Spiel noch mal rauskommen?  Ich hätte dieses WE viel zeit


----------



## GorrestFump (17. September 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> Errr, wann soll das Spiel noch mal rauskommen?  Ich hätte dieses WE viel zeit


Leider erst am 23.  ich hätte auch viel Zeit... damn!


An den Autor des Tests:
DX9, DX10 oder DX11 ?


----------



## Vordack (17. September 2010)

GorrestFump schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Errr, wann soll das Spiel noch mal rauskommen?  Ich hätte dieses WE viel zeit
> ...


Grrrr...

Ich meine irgendwo DirectX 10 gelesen zu haben, kanns aber nicht mehr finden...


----------



## SebastianThoeing (17. September 2010)

GorrestFump schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Errr, wann soll das Spiel noch mal rauskommen?  Ich hätte dieses WE viel zeit
> ...


Auch wenn ich nicht der Autor bin: F1 2010 unterstützt zum Release Direct X 9.

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## GorrestFump (17. September 2010)

SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> GorrestFump schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vordack schrieb:
> ...


Merci, im Test stand bis grade eben noch was von DX10... Ich hoffte auf einen Tippfehler und darausfolgend (wenn's schon erwähnt wird) auf  DX11


----------



## knarfe1000 (17. September 2010)

Bin auch froh, das CM hier offenbar eine vernünftige Mischung aus Zugänglichkeit und Anspruch gefunden hat. Ich habe früher zwar auch GPL gespielt, aber das war schon ultrahart. Im Prinzip kann ich darauf verzichten. Solange ich ohne Fahrhilfen durch eine gute Fahrphysik und vor allem eine gute KI gefordert werde, reicht mir das aus.


----------



## CrazyBeatnut (17. September 2010)

Danke für die Rückmeldung!  

Danke, danke, danke an Codemasters, wenn das stimmt.
Mein F1-Jahr ist gerettet!


----------



## dave1921 (17. September 2010)

@GorrestFump: Zum Release wird glaub ich nur DX 9 unterstützt, da der Einbau von DX 11 zu viel Zeit gebraucht hätte und dann das Spiel erst später als die Konsolen-Versionen gekommen wäre (so wie bei Dirt 2). DX 11 soll aber bald mit einem Patch nachgereicht werden.


----------



## GorrestFump (17. September 2010)

dave1921 schrieb:


> @GorrestFump: Zum Release wird glaub ich nur DX 9 unterstützt, da der Einbau von DX 11 zu viel Zeit gebraucht hätte und dann das Spiel erst später als die Konsolen-Versionen gekommen wäre (so wie bei Dirt 2). DX 11 soll aber bald mit einem Patch nachgereicht werden.


Jep, ich weiß, der DX10 Passus im Test (wurde entfernt) hat mich stutzig gemacht.
DX 11 ist dank tweak auch in der Release-Version möglich, bei PCGH gibt's shots dazu:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,775030/F1-2010-mit-Maximalgrafik-Atemberaubende-Regen-Screenshot-mit-DirectX-11/Rennspiel-Sportspiel-Simulation/News/


----------



## stockduck (17. September 2010)

Liebe PC Games... gibt es schon etwas über den MP zu berichten? Gibt es wieder Möglichkeiten für Crasher/ verkehrt Fahrer ungestraft davonzukommen wie z.b. in Grid?


----------



## ELSI (17. September 2010)

das is der test....... isn witz oder?
die paa absätze, wo kaum was informatives drinnsteht?
eine stunde gespielt? gibs da nich mehr zu sehen, oder bietet das spiel einfach nicht mehr.... aber dann 87%?

was mich z.b. interessiert bzw bei euch fehlt:

karrieremodus: wie lange geht sie, forschung/entwicklung?
schadensmodell: was kann wie kaputt gehen, technische defekte?
setup: welche einstellungen gibs und wie wirken sie sich aus?
ki: fährt sturr ideallinie oder kämpft, macht fehler, realistische zeiten?
boxengasse: kommunikation, interaktion, einstellungen ändern, wie läuft das ab, muss ja alles schnell gehen im rennen?
rennstart: kann ich hier wie in vielen anderen "rennsimulationen" am halben fahrerfeld vorbeiziehen?
multiplayermodus: fehlt komplett?
optionen: grafik, sound, tastenbelegung?
das doll angepriesene wettersystem: wie wirkt es sich aus, is die strecke nass und wirkt plötzlich noch nasser,
gripänderungen?
strafsystem: inwiefern nachsichtig, abkürzungen, rempler?
controller, lenkrad unterstützung?



das bereits veröffentlichte 32 seitige handbuch (wovon 20 seiten genauso uninformativ sind wie dieser test), bot mehr eindrücke

ihr habt nen paa punkte leicht angekratzt, das wars!?
gehts nen bissle ausführlicher? keine lust/zeit, oder spiel zu belanglos/langweilig (kann ja nich, 87%!)?

euer test liest sich wie ne vorschau!


----------



## Sheggo (17. September 2010)

> Das Herzstück des Spiels bildet der Karrieremodus, in dem man sich zunächst in einem kleinen Team seine Sporen verdienen und bestimmte Vorgaben erreichen muss (beispielsweise einen 18. Platz im Qualifying und einen 15. Rang im Rennen).


Das hört sich sehr gut an. Auf sowas warte ich seit langem!

Freue mich echt drauf, vorher muss nur nen neuer PC her  Mit AMD 5200+ und 8800GTS kommt man nicht mehr sooo weit


----------



## willkeinen (17. September 2010)

ELSI schrieb:


> das is der test....... isn witz oder?
> die paa absätze, wo kaum was informatives drinnsteht?
> eine stunde gespielt? gibs da nich mehr zu sehen, oder bietet das spiel einfach nicht mehr.... aber dann 87%?
> 
> ...



Seh ich genauso, warum wird alles nur überflogen, aber auf nichts näher eingegangen? Der Test ist viel zu kurz geraten.


----------



## GorrestFump (17. September 2010)

willkeinen schrieb:


> Der Test ist viel zu kurz geraten.


Dito...


----------



## TobiasHome (17. September 2010)

Der Test sagt wirklich nicht viel aus. Hatte mir mehr erhofft ... aber es gibt ja nicht nur 1 Spielemagazin in Deutschland ...


----------



## Cromox (17. September 2010)

Das der Multiplayermodus im Test nicht erwähnt wurde, finde ich auch recht schade. Die "Cons" sind für mich eigentlich gar nicht schlimm und kann ich für mich zumindest ignorieren.


----------



## Kamrum (17. September 2010)

Cromox schrieb:


> [..] Die "Cons" sind für mich eigentlich gar nicht schlimm und kann ich für mich zumindest ignorieren.


   Bis auf "- Für Vollprofis in einigen Teilbereichen nicht konsequent genug" finde ich alle Cons sogar hinfällig.
 Es gibt genug Fahrhilfen (zumindest was man bis jetzt so gesehen hat) und auch genug Ansichten , so das eigentlich jeder sich das Spiel so einstellen kann wie er es gerne hätte.
Das selbe beim Rückspul-Feature , welches sich laut anderen Testberichten ,ebenfalls deaktiveren lässt.   

@PC-Games: Nicht euer bester Test , leider.    

Aber dafür kann man ,einem scheinbar  gelungenen Titel entgegenfiebern.


----------



## freundvonELSI (17. September 2010)

Der Redakteur der diesen Test verfasst hat ist wohl ein Kurzarbeiter 

Liest sich eher wie ein Preview, nicht wie ein Test mit 87%. Wie lange hast du das Spiel denn getestet, kommt da noch was oder ist das die entgültige Fassung?


----------



## Rollora (17. September 2010)

"Die kommerziellen Vorzeichen stehen schon mal gut. Schumi ist zurück, 
die Formel 1 ist wieder populärer als in den vergangenen Saisons und die
 Meisterschaft hochspannend."
Aber nur in Deutschland ist man über die "Deutschen-Flut" in der F1 erfreut. International gähnt man, die Formel 1 wird insgesamt eigentlich seit einiger Zeit wieder uninteressanter. Die Rückkehr von Schumi is gut, die neuen Regeln und das Durcheinander machen die F1 spannend, nicht die 7(!) Deutschen. Vettel und Schumi würden IMO reichen um auch mal andere Länder in der F1 zu sehen


----------



## Vordack (17. September 2010)

GorrestFump schrieb:


> willkeinen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der Test ist viel zu kurz geraten.
> ...


Gähn...

Leute, das ist doch schon oft vorgekommen. Die dürfen den vollständigen Test jetzt noch nicht veröffentlichen, und Leute sollen ja auch noch die Zeitschrift kaufen...


----------



## Cromox (17. September 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> GorrestFump schrieb:
> 
> 
> > willkeinen schrieb:
> ...



Wenn das so ist, muss es aber auch im Test erwähnt werden.


----------



## Vordack (17. September 2010)

Cromox schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > GorrestFump schrieb:
> ...


...weil wir ja nicht lernfähig sind gell?

Du glaubst doch wohl nicht im ernst daß der Test eines so gehypten und guten Spieles nur 1 Seite in PCGames sein wird oder? Alleine der Technikcheck wird bestimmt 5 Seiten in Anspruch nehmen^^  Oder kennst Du die Zeitschrift gar nicht?


----------



## Cromox (17. September 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> Cromox schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vordack schrieb:
> ...



Ich kenne die Zeitschrift, habe sie aber seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr gekauft. Es lohnt sich einfach nicht für mich, da ich nicht mehr so viele verschiedene Spiele zocke wie früher noch.
Aber hast du schon mal an die Leute gedacht, die die Zeitschrift nicht kennen? Die bekommen vielleicht sonst eher einen schlechten Eindruck, bei dem kurzen Test.


----------



## smooth1980 (17. September 2010)

Mich würden ma die Systemanforderungen interessieren ? Wenns auf dem Niveau von Dirt 2 oder Grid liegt dann könnte das ja meine Kiste noch packen . Aber bei den gezeigten WetterEffekten glaube Ich nicht das die Anforderungen auf dem Niveau liegen werden ! So langsam könnte Codemasters die ja mal veröffentlichen !


----------



## smooth1980 (17. September 2010)

Hab sie gefunden im WWW , Man hätte ja einfach nur ma googlen brauchen , Schäm !
Codemasters hat nun die offiziellen Mindestanforderungen von F1 2010 bekannt gemacht. PC-Zocker müssen demnach über einen Rechner mit Windows XP, Vista oder 7, einen Intel Core 2 Duo mit 2.4 GHz oder Athlon X2 auf Prozessorseite, sowie mindestens 1 GB RAM (2 GB bei Vista) und eine Grafikkarte vom Typ NVIDIA GeForce 7800 oder ATI Radeon X1800 verfügen. DirectX 9.0c und eine entsprechend kompatible Soundkarte, ein Dual Layer-kompatibles DVD-Laufwerk für die Installation und mindestens 12,5 GB freier Speicherplatz auf der Festplatte sind ebenfalls Voraussetzung, um F1 2010 installieren und in annehmbarer Qualität erleben zu können


----------



## kornhill (17. September 2010)

Cromox schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Cromox schrieb:
> ...


Es wird hier immer wieder erwähnt das Tests online nur gekürzt herauskommen. Vieleicht sollten sich die Redakteure diese Phrase "das ist eine kurzversion des Tests" einfach standartmässig angewöhnen, und bei jedem Test dazuschreiben. Ein hin und wieder erwähnen scheint wohl nicht ganz zu funktionieren.....

.... was ich fies fand: Ich bin schier vom Stuhl gesprungen und wollte zum Games dealer rennen und gleich kaufen.... bis ich gechecked hab das ich noch BIS NÄCHSTE WOCHE warten muss..... mist mist mist, ich hätte da doch so einen schönen spontanen Wochenendplan gehabt


----------



## manugru (17. September 2010)

Irgendwie ist der Test ziemlich nichtssagend, ich habe in einen anderen Magazin gelesen das die KI keine Ausfälle hat, stimmt das? Wieso wird nicht mal dirket auf einzelne negative Punkte eingegangen?


----------



## JMRiehm (17. September 2010)

Die Systemanforderungen sind ja damit relativ niedrig.
Der Bericht ist gut - und das insbesondere die möglichen Schäden nicht so extrem ausfallen ist genau mein Ding.

Ich will ja nicht eine reine bierernste Simulation haben sondern auch ein wenig Spaß beim Sausen.

Hoffentlich wird die PS3 Variante noch ein wenig günstiger bis Weihnachten! 
55 EUR im Gegensatz zu 40 für die PC-Variante ist hoch - aber leider wohl normaler PS3 Bereich.

JMR


----------



## Streetrazor (17. September 2010)

auf jedem fall für mich interesant, mal schauen ob ich mirs kaufen werde


----------



## willi17 (17. September 2010)

wau, is scho kauft


----------



## zini (18. September 2010)

Noch 6 Tage... 
Das Lenkrad schon raus gekramt und abgestaubt...
Den PC noch mal durchforsten, damit die Leistung stimmt ...
Jetzt noch ein kurzen Urlaub für die Frau buchen und das nächste Wochenende wird der Hammer


----------



## CS-Mag (18. September 2010)

Gestern war das spiel bei mir im Briefkasten und die folge war das ich ne lange Nacht hatte. Bis um 7Uhr heute morgen habe ich gespielt und das spiel gefällt mir von Rennen zu Rennen besser. Die Grafik ist ausreichend auch wenn die Bodentexturen verbesserungswürdig erscheinen da habe ich schon besseres gesehen. Ich denke aber das das spiel ein perfekter Lückenfüller bis zum erscheinen von Gran Tourismo 5 im Dezember ist. Was mir auch gut gefällt ist, dass der reporter im Fahrerlager den Spieler mit dem echten Namen anspricht und das ohne den typischen metallischen Voice to Speech Unterton sondern astrein. Ich denke mal ihr könnt euch alle auf das Spiel freuen. Ich bin auf jedenfall froh es seit gestern Spielen zu können und fahre nun um einen Vertrag bei einem Top Team mit.


----------



## TobiasHome (18. September 2010)

CS-Mag schrieb:


> Gestern war das spiel bei mir im Briefkasten .....


Gestern?   
Ohne neidisch sein zu wollen: Ein bissl arg früh oder?
Ich meine, Amazon verschickt die Spiele laut PCGH 4 Tage im Voraus. Aber wo hast du dir denn das Spiel bestellt, wenn es gestern schon angekommen ist!? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## CS-Mag (18. September 2010)

Ich habe es nicht bestellt wir machen ein Computerspiele Magazin im Radio und bekommen die Spiele alle vorab zum Testen. Wie es heisst darf ich hier leider nicht sagen denke ich leider nicht sagen aber google könnte helfen xD


----------



## willkeinen (18. September 2010)

TobiasHome schrieb:


> CS-Mag schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gestern war das spiel bei mir im Briefkasten .....
> ...



D.h. Amazon versendet die Games schon am Montag?


----------



## CS-Mag (18. September 2010)

Nein ich denke erst Dienstag.


----------



## TobiasHome (18. September 2010)

willkeinen schrieb:


> D.h. Amazon versendet die Games schon am Montag?


Jep, zumindest glauben das die Redakteure der PCGH. Siehe  http://www.pcgameshardware.de/... 
Aber die glauben ja auch, dass der offizielle Release der 24.09. ist.   

Und "wir gehen davon aus" bedeutet ganz offensichtlich, dass niemand bei Amazon nachgefragt hat, geschweige denn dass Amazon etwas dazu gesagt hat. Deshalb kanns genauso gut erst Dienstag sein, wenn die Spiele verschickt werden, wie CS-Mag ja bereits geschrieben hat.


----------



## Lahay (18. September 2010)

Die Force-Feedback Effekte ??? Da gibt es Leute, die haben ein 300 Euro Lenkrad. 
Aber warum sollte man so eine Nebensächlichkeit, bei einem Rennspiel, auch nur erwähnen?


----------



## DeeJay66 (19. September 2010)

manugru schrieb:


> ...  ich habe in einen anderen Magazin gelesen das die KI keine Ausfälle hat ...
> 
> Das dürfte für mich dann das K.O.-Kriterium sein.  Quelle?
> 
> ...


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. September 2010)

DeeJay66 schrieb:


> manugru schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...  ich habe in einen anderen Magazin gelesen das die KI keine Ausfälle hat ...
> ...


videogameszone.de


----------



## DeeJay66 (19. September 2010)

Besten Dank.


-DeeJay66


----------



## CS-Mag (19. September 2010)

Stimmt di KI ist recht fit. Aber sie ist dennoch schlagbar aber man muss schon relativ aggresiv fahren um an den anderen Fahrern vorbei zu kommen die machen gut dicht.
Aber das ist ja auch nicht das schlechteste das die KI relativ stark ist. Was mir aber noch viel besser gefällt das ich noch nicht einen Bug gefunden habe das ist heute zu tage echt selten geworden.


----------



## Anubis1 (19. September 2010)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> DeeJay66 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > manugru schrieb:
> ...


dazu im folgenden ein video, das auch mal hier bei pcg verfügbar war. ich kanns im moment aber nicht mehr finden.

gefahren wird die strecke interlagos in brazil. bei starkem regen. und zwar von anthony davidson, dem ex-f1-fahrer und berater von codemasters bei der entwicklung. jedenfalls sieht man bei ungefähr minute 4:05, dass jenson button in seinem silberpfeil direkt vor davidsons linkem vorderrad von der strecke abkommt und von davidson überholt wird. auch in den minuten vorher kann man das ein oder andere mal sehen wie button sich klar verbremst.

soviel also zur these, die ki habe keine aussetzer...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14uNOw-UlzM


----------



## willkeinen (19. September 2010)

Ich glaub er meinte mit Ausfälle, dass die Ki aus dem Rennen durch Technische defekte ausfällt bzw. durch Unfälle. Fahrfehler der KI sind nett und macht ein Rennen viel spannender, vor allem wenn man auf einer Strecke ist, auf der das Überholen schwer ist und auf Fehler der Gegner hoffen muss.


----------



## TobiasHome (19. September 2010)

Ich denke, man muss hier klar zwischen unerwünschten und erwünschten Aussetzern der KI unterscheiden.

Das Rennen in Brasilien, als Davdson gefahren ist und er Button durch dessen Fahrfehler überholen konnte, fand ich schon ganz toll.
Es ist viel realistischer, wenn die KI nicht die ganze Zeit perfekt fährt, denn welcher F1-Fahrer macht das schon!?
In älteren F1-Spielen fand man es doch immer blöd, dass die KI immer durch und durch perfekt und  fehlerfrei gefahren ist. In sofern hat Codemasters hier richtig entschieden, dass die KI ab und zu absichtliche Aussetzer hat.


----------



## JMRiehm (20. September 2010)

zini schrieb:


> Noch 6 Tage...
> *Das Lenkrad schon raus gekramt und abgestaubt...*
> ...


Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für ein Lenkrad für die PS3?

Geld spielt keine Rolle wollte ich schon sagen   
Nein, Preis/Leistung sollte schon stimmen - aber 5 Euro Schrott sollte es auch nicht sein...

JMR


----------



## Milch-Mann (20. September 2010)

JMRiehm schrieb:


> zini schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Noch 6 Tage...
> ...


Wenn Geld nicht die größte Rolle spielt, kann ich dir das G25 bzw. das G27 empfehlen. Ich selbst habe das G27 - schön groß, 900° Lenkeinschlag, separates Anschraubteil für Gangschaltung und viele Knöpfe. Also ich möchte das Teil nicht mehr hergeben


----------



## JMRiehm (21. September 2010)

Danke Milch Mann,

ich habe mir beide Lenkräder bei amazon angeschaut.
Ich wußste gar nicht, das die Dinger so "echt" ausehen...
Ich hatte immer noch ein dünnes Plastiklenkrad im Kopf (so wie vor 15 Jahren    )

Das G27 gibt es momentan mit 21% Abschlag:
http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-G27-Racing-PS3-Lenkrad/dp/B002N6FU4A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=computers&qid=1285020749&sr=8-1
Ich denke das dürfte ein gutes Geschäft sein!

Darf ich fragen, was Du für Dein Lenkrad gezahlt hast, als Vergleich...? 

JMR


----------



## STF (21. September 2010)

JMRiehm schrieb:


> Danke Milch Mann,
> 
> ich habe mir beide Lenkräder bei amazon angeschaut.
> Ich wußste gar nicht, das die Dinger so "echt" ausehen...
> ...


Interessant dürften auch noch die Wheels der dt. Firma Fanatec sein, die ganz im Porsche Design & Feeling gehalten sind. Das ist natürlich mehr was für echte Enthusiasten, auch vom Preis und der Qualität her...
Webseite: www.fanatec.de/
Blog: www.911wheel.de/

Lenkräder: www.fanatec.de/webshop/new_eu/index.php
Pedale, Schalthebel etc: www.fanatec.de/webshop/new_eu/index.php

Allerdings sollte man vorher anfragen, wie es um die Verfügbarkeit der Produkte bestellt ist, da es sich nur um eine sehr kleine Firma handelt, die erst ab einer Auftragszahl die Produktion startet. Es kann durchaus vorkommen dass man mit halben Jahr und mehr Wartezeit rechnen muß... 

Hier auch nochmal einige Tests, Meinungen u. Videos zu den Fanatec Wheels:
www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,750409/Fanatec-Porsche-911-GT3-RS-V2-Lenkrad-im-Porsche-Design/Eingabegeraet/News/ auch mal in den Kommentaren lesen

www.gamestar.de/hardware/tests/eingabegeraete/lenkraeder/1478031/fanatec_lenkrad_porsche_911_turbo.html

www.speedmaniacs.com/News,Hardware-Test-FANATEC-Porsche-911-Turbo-S-Wheel-und-RennSport-Wheel-Stand,4323

www.youtube.com/user/Fanatec1#g/a

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VID_ndJJ3pIwww.youtube.com/watch

www.youtube.com/watch Vergleich zwischen Logitech G27 und Logitech Driving Force GT, Fanatec 911 GT3 RS, 911 Turbo S und Thrustmaster F430 auf Inside Sim Racing.tv


----------



## thor2101 (21. September 2010)

Ich finde den Test echt sehr schlecht. Da steht eigentlich nicht viel drin. Was mich interessieren würde ist der Multiplayer-Modus! Wird es LAN-Unterstützung geben? 

Ich dachte echt, ich kauf es vom Fleck weg, aber das verkorkste Schadensmodell und die fehlenden Savety-Cars machen mir (oder eher CM?) da nen Strich durch die Rechnung. Warum kann nicht mal etwas einfach perfekt sein? Immer ist irgendwas Elementares was fehlt. 

Ja es schaut gut aus, ja es kann auch Spass machen. Aber so eine Unkonzequenz nervt einfach tierisch. Ich will nicht abfliegen und dann weiterfahren. Ich will die Fatalität eines Unfalls haben! Verdammt!


----------



## Castor23 (22. September 2010)

Kann einer der das Spiel schon hat etwas zur KI sagen? Ob das wieder so ne behämmerte Rumpel-Gummiband-KI ist? Denn "[...]und die KI-Fahrer spielen gut mit." ist arg wenig für eine Bewertung und eigentlich kann man damit gar nichts anfangen.

Und den Pluspunkt "authentisches Fahrgefühl" finde ich kann man nur einfließen lassen wenn man selber mal einen 2010er F1-Wagen gefahren ist. Sorry, ich schließe mich meinem Vorposter an - der Test hätte besser sein können.


----------



## ToeTulipan (22. September 2010)

Yhopooo, ich habe es seit gestern und das Spiel ist der Hammmmmer....
Im Regen hat man das Gefühl bei einer Liveübertragung dabei zu sein, die Steuerung finde ich direkt, präzise und stimmig, man weiss immer was das Auto will. Zu KI kann ich noch nix sagen, bin gestern nur Zeitrennen gefahren um mich an das Spiel zu gewöhnen. Aber auch so schon absolut empfehlenswert, insbesondere auch der Sound. War noch nie so nah an der heutigen Formel 1 dran. Fahre sonst seit Jahren GPL und die F1-Mods von rFactor, weiss also auch was eine Simulation ist


----------



## Agent-Schami (22. September 2010)

Das Spiel wird völlig überbewertet...
Hier wird von einem "herausragenden" Spiel gesprochen, welches keines ist!

Die Grafik soll gut sein?
Liegt weit hinter unserer Zeit zurück....

Vollgas um die Kurve und über eine Bodenwelle ohne dass das Auto ausbricht?
Unrealistisch...

Die Atmosphäre ist öde und die Motivation 0...
Die Boxenstops langweilig und egal ob Fahrhilfen an oder aus, ich sehe keinen Unterschied...

Das Spiel ist klar überbewertet...

Von mir gibts 60%


----------



## DarkWanderer2 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Grafik: Ich dachte erstmal das Spiel hat alles auf Mittel voreingestellt statt auf max. so wie das aussieht, doch dann musste ich feststellen, das soll wirklich max. Grafik sein! Unfassbar aber mit der Grafik auf Screens oder in Movies hat das mal garnix zu tun, das sieht ja noch schlechter als mittelmässig aus im Spiel!

Die NPCs in den Sequenzen sind dermassen billig gemacht, man kommt sich dabei ebenfalls vor wie vor 5 Jahren, also völlig enttäuschend.

Deutsche Syncronisatoin ist ein Grauen, sowas von unsyncron zu den Lippen.

Atmosphäre ist auch ein Fremdwort, auch hier eine volle Enttäuschung


----------



## GorrestFump (23. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Eine Frage an die Tester:
Habt ihr während dem Test keine erwähnenswerten Bugs festgestellt?
Im offiziellen Forum geht die Post ab was bugs betrifft...


----------



## Mandavar (23. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Ein großartiges Spiel! Weer die F1 mag, der wird F1 2010 lieben! Schöne Grafik, sehr dichte Atmosphäre, keinerlei Bugs und ein großartiges Fahrgefühl auf Hard. Einfach großartig!

Ich fahre eine 7 Saison Karriere auf höchster Realismusstufe, und bin gerade in Silverstone. Ein wunderbares feilschen um Zehntelsekunden und eine tolle Umsetzung des Teams. Der Ingenieur redet mit einem, wenn man in der Box ist, man kämpft mit dem Teamkollegen, und nach Qualifying und Rennen gibts Interviews mit der Presse.

Es macht unheimlich Spaß, für Lotus (schlechtestes Team im Feld) alles zu geben, um eventuell einen Meisterschaftspunkt zu sammeln! Es hat mir wirklich noch nie soviel Spaß gemacht, nicht zu gewinnen... 

@DarkWanderer2

Wir müssen unterschiedliche Spiele gespielt haben! Oder hast du wie in Dirt2 Feuerwerk erwartet, während du in einem 20-Meter-Sprung über die Ziellinie fliegst?

Die Formel 1 ist ernsthaft, und hat nichts mit Gymkhana zutun. Daher macht auch F1 2010 einen ernsthaften und nicht so verspielten Eindruck.


----------



## DarkWanderer2 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

@Mandaver: F1 2010 auf dem PC ist für michg enau das was es ist, ein Spiel! Und richtig, ein Spiel soll in erster Linie Spaß machen! Ernst ist für mich das leben, nicht aber Spiele die ich am PC zur Unterhaltung spiele, soviel erstmal dazu!

Von einem Spiel das jetzt auf den markt kommt, erwarte ich halbwegs vernünftige Optik die wenigstens im Ansatz zeitgemäß ist, dies wird mir von F1 2010 allerdings leider NICHT geboten.

Und ja, ich spiele Dirt 2 und habe verdammt viel Spass dabei, den gleichen Spass erwarte ich also auch von F1 2010 das nicht weniger Geld gekostet hat! Allerdings ist mein EIndruck wie unten schon erwähnt, sehr ernünchternd und das SPiel erfüllt bei weitem nicht meine Erwartungen oder wird dem gerecht, was man hätte erwarten können und/oder was machbar gewesen wäre!

Komm mir also bitt enicht mit ernsthaft und versuch mir nicht bei einem Spiel das zur Unterhaltung dient zu erzählen, ich dürfte nicht Wert auf Spaß und gute Grafik legen, sondenr solle auf andere Dinge achten! Wenn ich da swollte, würde ich mir eine Anwendung kaufen, nicht aber ein Spiel!

Das es dir gefällt ist völlig okay und freut mich für dich, nichts desto trotz musst auch du akzeptieren das meine Ansprüche scheinbar anders gelagert und höer angesteckt sind als deine und eben diese nicht erfüllt werden.

Andere Ansichten, Eindrücke und Meinungen zu akzeptieren auch wenn sie nicht gefallen, ist eine wichtige Sache!

Ich bin enttäuscht und von meiner Sicht aus kann ich allen, die eben wie ich auf Spass und optik und geiles Fahrgefühl wert legen nur raten, sich den kauf von F1 2010 gut zu überlegen oder besser erstmal bei nem Kumpel antesten bevor ihr euer Geld zum Fenster rauswerft.


----------



## kornhill (23. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

@Dark Wanderer:  Allerdings ist mein EIndruck wie unten schon erwähnt, sehr ernünchternd und das SPiel erfüllt bei weitem nicht meine Erwartungen oder wird dem gerecht,

--> nur das du in diesem Post von schlechter Syncro und schlechten Boxen models sprichst..... ich möchte ja nicht zu laut lachen aber kauf dir Rollenspiele, bei einem Rennspiel geht es ums Fahrgefühl und das ist richtig geil bei dem Game.

Schadensmodell könnte krasser sein aber sowas schreibst du nicht als mangel. 

Grafik soll nicht gut sein... ähem, bei mir siehts echt top aus, die Mängel die du da hast solltest du eher deinem Computer oder deiner Graka vorwerfen.... Weil auf entsprechenden Systemen sieht es wirklich top aus. Und wenn DX11 noch nachgepatched wird, wird es nochmal ein bischen schöner sein.... auf guten Computern. Auf "Schrottware" die du offensichtlich hast... naja kann das spiel nix dafür oder?


----------



## becks0r (23. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

ist die steuerung nur bei schnellen grand prix so arcade, digital?

bin gestern nur zum schnellen rennen gekommen und da gabs nur 100% rechts 100% links oder geradeaus und 0 oder 100% gas.


----------



## GorrestFump (23. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*



Mandavar schrieb:


> [...] keinerlei Bugs [...]


Vorneweg: Ich bin auch begeistert vom Spiel. Ich weiß nicht was es an der Grafik zu bemängeln gibt - zusammen mit Dirt 2 das schönste Rennspiel unserer Zeit. Es ist zwar weit mehr Arcade als ich gehofft hatte, aber es macht einfach irrsinnig Spass und DAS ist das Wichtige.

Keinerlei Bugs?
- Pitstop bug
- Sound lag - vor allem beim Schalten ersichtlich und extrem nervig - kann aber teils umgangen werden "Software" statt "Rapture" in den Audiosettings
- Force Feedback funktioniert bei vielen (auch bei mir trotz neuem, unterstütztem Lenkrad) nicht
- transparente Geistergegner in bestimmten Rennsituationen

Und noch einiges aufgetaucht im offiziellen Forum, was mich jetzt nicht betrifft.


----------



## Mandavar (23. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*



GorrestFump schrieb:


> Mandavar schrieb:
> 
> 
> > [...] keinerlei Bugs [...]
> ...



Vorweg erstmal @DarkWanderer2

Du bist klasse! Hast mir wirklich den Abend verschönert!  Jemandem, der Jahre lang GTR2 Liga gefahren und selbst sogar mal eine organisiert hat niedrige Ansprüche bei Rennspielen zu unterstellen, und dann auch noch um Verständniss zu bitten... Hammer! XD

Spiel du wieder Dirt2. Ist für dich sicher das bessere Spiel.


OK jetzt zu den Bugs:

Gehen wir die Liste mal durch.

Pitstop Bug? Damit kann ich erstmal nichts anfangen. Was soll das sein?

Soundlag hab ich auch bemerkt, und dann eben besagte Einstellungen geändert. Jetzt ist alles bestens.

Force Feedback? Ich hab ein Logitech MOMO Rev. C0, und bei mir geht ales wunderbar. Jeder Curb ist einwandffrei zu spüren, und es ist sehr detailreich! Ähnlich eben wie bei jedem CM Rennspiel.

Transparente Geistergegner: Hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Nur im Zeitrennen... aber da sollen sie ja auch transparent werden, wenn man näher dran ist.

Also als einziges kann ich den Soundlag bestätigen, und den hab ich bis jetzt nicht für einen Bug gehalten. Gut, wenn es noch andere gibt, die das haben, liegt es also nich an meiner Audigy 4...  Die ist was älter... da dachte ich, es liegt daran.


Also ist es für mich dann bis auf den Soundlag bugfrei.


----------



## chbdiablo (23. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Ich hab meins von Amazon noch nicht


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*



Mandavar schrieb:


> Pitstop Bug? Damit kann ich erstmal nichts anfangen. Was soll das sein?


fährt man in die Boxengasse, wird man plötzlich von anderen Fahrzeugen überholt - beziehungsweise die Gegner werden durchsichtig (wie Ghost Cars) und fahren durch den Spieler hindurch und sind auf diese Weise sogar schneller an ihrem Platz. Das ist nicht nur unfair sondern sieht auch dämlich aus^^ Ich hab die XB360-Version, auch dort tritt dieser Fehler auf.

Zum Spiel ist zu sagen, das ichs schon recht gut finde...weiß auch nicht was an der Grafik bemängelt wird, ich find sie spitze, selbst die Strecken sind äusserst detailliert, was auch nicht bei allen F1-Spielen der Fall ist. 

Im Vergleich zu meinem letzten F1-Game (Formula One Championship Edition, PS3) fehlt mir allerdings ein höheres Geschwindigkeitsgefühl und ein informativerer Boxenfunk...teilweise hört man minutenlang überhaupt nichts. Infos über die anderen Teilnehmer oder gar Unfälle wären nett, auch ein Ankündigen der letzten Runde etc.
Ein bischen vermisse ich auch TV-Kommentatoren.


----------



## ferrari2k (23. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Tja, was soll ich sagen.
Also ich bin ein paar Runden gefahren, auf einfach (irgendjemand sagte dass die Gegner ziemlich hart wären, aber mit nem HRT mit 4,5s Vorsprung auf Pole... Naja, ich muss wohl mal an den Einstellungen feilen  ).
Was mir aufgefallen ist: Trotz aller Fahrhilfen auf aus kann ich keine Reifen blockieren, also hat der Wagen irgendwo noch ABS.
Außerdem ist eine Traktionskontrolle aktiv, auch, wenn ich das eigentlich ausgestellt habe.
Schade, ich hätte gerne die komplette Kontrolle über den Wagen, wenn ich das einstelle, und nicht irgendwo noch versteckte Fahrhilfen, die man nicht abgeschaltet kriegt.
Ansonsten: Die Rundenzeit war irgendwas mit 1:59,6 in Bahrain, Alonso fuhr dieses Jahr 1:58,irgendwas, irgendwie nicht gerade toll, dass man mit nem HRT da so nah drankommt...
Rennen bin ich noch nicht gefahren, ich werd das wohl morgen machen.


----------



## neosix123 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Mich stört:
Entweder zu leicht (laufend auf dem 1. Platz keine leichten Ausschläge des Hecks) oder zu schwer...oft letzter ständiges Drehen, Reifenplatzer Motorschaden usw!
Wenn man in die Box fährt und man sich an die 99 km/h hält wird man noch überholt (wie Geister).
Könnte mir vorstellen , dass es ohne Lenkrad oder gutem Gamepad unspielbar ist...


----------



## Mandavar (23. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Mandavar schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Pitstop Bug? Damit kann ich erstmal nichts anfangen. Was soll das sein?
> ...



Stimmt, der Boxenfunk könnte wirklich besser sein. Und ja, ich hatte jetzt auch so einen Geisterfahrer in der Boxengasse... -_- Naja "kommt Zeit, kommt Patch".

Trotzdem ist es ein sehr stimmungsvolles Spiel mit sehr viel Potential!

@"ohne Lenkrad oder gutes Pad nicht spielbar" Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Aber es ist halt nicht wirklich ein Arcade-Racer. *Gott sei dank!*  Man kann es zwar auf einfach stellen, aber es wird eben nie so aussehen und sich anfühlen wie zum Beispiel Dirt oder Grid. 

Ein günstiges Lenkrad kann man aber schon für ca. 50€ bei Ebay erstehen. Also sollte das nicht das Problem sein. Sogar mein MOMO gibt es da für knapp 60€ gebraucht. Kauft man die Rev. C0, dann funktionieren auch die Pedale, wie sie sollen. ^^ Schon alleine wegen dem fehlenden Force Feedback würde ich auch nicht ohne Lenkrad fahren. Das ist in Spielen wie F1 2010 so unglaublich wichtig um zu wissen, was der Wagen gerade macht. Das hilft schon sehr weiter.


----------



## stefan922 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

hab das spiel heute spielen dürfen: fazit: arcade racer der feinsten sorte. von dem "richtig dosierten" realismus fehlt jede spur.


----------



## JayAge (23. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Simuliert wird bei F1 2010 nicht viel - alles eher eine "Spielmechanik", die nach Simulation aussehen soll. Dreher lassen sich leicht abfangen, wenn überhaupt mal das Heck ausbricht. Desweiteren wirken die Abfangmanöver immer sehr ähnlich, eben wie eine Sequenz einer Spielmechanik. Und stimmt schon, mit einem Lotus selbst auf höchstem Schwierigkeitsgrad mal eben LOCKER (!) in die Top Ten zu fahren entspricht nicht den realen Möglichkeiten, die dieses Auto hat. Punkte wie das fehlende Safety-Car oder sogar das bescheidene Schadensmodell stören mich im Vergleich viel weniger.

Mich ärgert am meisten, daß egal welches große deutsche Spielemagazin F1 2010 über den grünen Klee lobt ohne wirklich auch mal diese Fakten zu nennen. Bei einigen war sogar die Rede davon, daß Fans von Fahrsimulationen (GTR, rFactor etc.) auf ihre Kosten kommen würden. Das ist einfach nicht richtig.

Am Ende ist F1 2010 ein Arcade-Racer, der im Simulationsgewand daher kommt. Wer das spielen will, soll es ruhig, bitte - versteht mich nicht als Spaßverderber!
Aber die Fachpresse sollte die echten Fakten auch nennen, damit man wirklich weiß worauf man sich einlässt. Ich habe seit längerem den schlechten Nachgeschmack von Blockbuster-Hype bei den Spielekritiken, leider auch von der PCGames Redaktion.

nach dem Motto: "Was wollt ihr denn - ist doch nach sieben Jahren mal wieder ein F1 Spiel für PC und sieht toll aus - hohe achziger Wertung - Fertig"


----------



## FrozeTee (23. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Ich konnte es leider noch nicht spielen, weil mich das hier beim Start begrüßt hat:
Seculauncher:failed to start application. [2001] 0x00000002 -.-*


----------



## stefan922 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*



JayAge schrieb:


> Mich ärgert am meisten, daß egal welches große deutsche Spielemagazin F1 2010 über den grünen Klee lobt ohne wirklich auch mal diese Fakten zu nennen. Bei einigen war sogar die Rede davon, daß Fans von Fahrsimulationen (GTR, rFactor etc.) auf ihre Kosten kommen würden. Das ist einfach nicht richtig.
> 
> Am Ende ist F1 2010 ein Arcade-Racer, der im Simulationsgewand daher kommt. Wer das spielen will, soll es ruhig, bitte - versteht mich nicht als Spaßverderber!
> Aber die Fachpresse sollte die echten Fakten auch nennen, damit man wirklich weiß worauf man sich einlässt. Ich habe seit längerem den schlechten Nachgeschmack von Blockbuster-Hype bei den Spielekritiken, leider auch von der PCGames Redaktion.


   genau das ist es ja. PCG spricht von "nicht hardcore-sim und nicht arcade" und "Für Vollprofis in einigen Teilbereichen nicht konsequent genug". doch genau das ist es, nämlich ein arcade-racer. das einzige was an diesem spiel realistisch ist sind die linzenzen.


----------



## JayAge (24. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

"... jetzt schenkt uns Codemasters direkt wieder ein herausragendes Spiel."
(Zitat Maik Bütefür)

Echt?! "schenkt" ??! xD

Nee nee nee, alleine solche Formulierungen...


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*



JayAge schrieb:


> Mich ärgert am meisten, daß egal welches große deutsche Spielemagazin F1 2010 über den grünen Klee lobt ohne wirklich auch mal diese Fakten zu nennen.


mich wundert das die ganzen Bugs nicht in einem einzigen der (inzwischen) zahlreichen Online-Test erwähnt wurden - manche sind nämlich durchaus nervig und sollten in die Wertung einfliessen. Und festzustellen sind die meisten quasi schon im allerersten Rennen, eine lange Testphase ist da nicht mal nötig.
Aber vielleicht schreibt halt ein Magazin nen Test und die anderen schreiben den dann mehr oder weniger ab.

Das das Spiel den Sim-Fans nicht soviel Herausforderungen bietet ist zwar schade, aber ich habe auch Geoff Crammonds Grand Prix Reihe gespielt, sowie F1 Racing und GTR und kann bei diesem Spiel trotzdem meinen Spass haben - denn das fahren macht einfach Spass. Und nur darum geht es (mir).


----------



## Pinna (24. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Ich habe jetzt 3 Stunden am Stück gespielt und finde das Spiel ziemlich gut.

Was mich allerdings stört: 
In Bahrain (weiter bin ich noch nicht ^^) gibt es eine Stelle, wo ein bisschen außerhalb der Curbs so blaue Striche sind.
Ich kann so langsam fahren wie ich will. Kaum berühre ich das Gas drehe ich mich.

Soll das so sein?

Die restlichen Dreher die ich so habe, sind mit zu rabiatem Gasgeben in der Kurve zu erklären, wobei ich immer besser werde ^^

Aber in dem Streckenteil ist das so übel, denn so wie das Auto auf dem Untergrund rumbockt, das ist nicht mehr normal.

@ferrari2k Die Reifen blockieren sehr wohl ^^


----------



## Mandavar (24. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Huiuiui...

"Übelster Arcade Racer vom feinsten, GTR Spieler werden keinen Spaß haben, extreme Bugs die nicht erwähnt wurden, Bewertungen die eine Frechheit sind..." Manche schimpfen hier so extrem über F1 2010, dass ich ihnen keinen Pfennig Objektivität zutraue. Wer in einem Atemzug eine zu lasche Bewertung von PCGames kritisiert, und dann ein wirklich gelungenes Spiel absolut in den Boden stampft, der hat falsch gefrühstückt, oder eben keine Objektivität.

Ich bleibe dabei. Wir haben unterschiedliche Spiele gespielt.


----------



## stefanus123 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Das Game ist eine große Entäuschung.
Nur eine nette Optik sonst nichts. Das Fahren mit einem Logitec G25 ist eine Katastrophe.
Lenkung ist indirekt und nicht Linear. Mit ForceFeedback gar nicht fahrbar. Scheitelpunktverfolgung fehlt komplett.
Formel 1 Feeling kommt nicht auf. Man hat nie das Gefühl schnell zu sein. Das Bremsen erinnert an einen LKW.
Wer Formel 1 fahren will sollte von Ferrari den F1 Simulator runterladen. Kosten 14€. Da kommt Formel 1 Feeling auf.
Das ist lächerlich und hat nichts mit Racing zu tun. Maximal was zum Daddeln sonst nichts.


----------



## JayAge (24. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

@Mandavar - Im Gegenteil, der Test scheint mir nicht sehr objektiv zu sein.

Es geht einfach nur darum, daß der Test irreführend ist. Man erhält den Eindruck, daß bis auf kleinere Abstriche auch Simulationsfans mehr oder weniger bedenkenlos zugreifen können, denn schließlich würden sie ja nur "die letzte Simulationskonsequenz vermissen".

Es ist ja nicht so, daß nur lediglich hier und da ein paar Einstellmöglichkeiten wie etwa für die Dämpfer (...) fehlen. Ich denke, damit könnte auch ein Fan von Simulationen ganz gut leben. Tatsächlich ist aber das Fahrmodell nicht sonderlich überzeugend. Darauf hätte man im Test schon mehr eingehen sollen.

Übrigens finde ich gar nicht, daß das Spiel von so vielen hier direkt "in den Boden gestampft" wird. Nur daß der Test bei einigen offensichtlich falsche Erwartungen geweckt hat und diese nun entäuscht sind. Schließlich hätte so mancher sein Geld lieber stecken lassen, wenn er genauer informiert gewesen wäre. Was das mit fehlender Objektivität zu tun haben soll, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## TobiasHome (24. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*



JayAge schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, der Test scheint mir nicht sehr objektiv zu sein .....
> ..... Was das mit fehlender Objektivität zu tun haben soll, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


Ja wie jetzt? Erst sagst du, der Test ist nicht objektiv, und dann ist er doch objektv    
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass man das Wort "fehlender" rausstreichen kann


----------



## ELSI (24. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

ich denke das erste "objektiv" bezieht sich auf den "test",
das zweite "objektiv" bezieht sich auf die comments hier

so hab ichs verstanden


----------



## kornhill (24. September 2010)

Mir macht das Game extrem viel Spass. Ich bin allerdings nicht der 100% Simulations Mensch und kann mit ein bischen Arkade leben. Einige Sachen gibt es aber wirklich zu bemängeln:

- Simulationseinstellungen machen zu wenig Simulation aus dem Spiel (schon oft gesagt aber stimmt auch)

- Schadensmodell sollte man viel empfindlicher einstellen können. Man kann es nicht auf "kleiner Rempler = Rennaus oder Reparatur in Box" stellen.... (3 einstellungen , nix, optisch, realistisch) Hier sollte man um einiges höher drehen können (optik ist mir egal, das der Schaden zieht ist viel wichtiger). Ausserdem hat mich mein kapputter Frontflügel nicht wirklch gestört beim fahren.

- Man muss nur ein klein bischen von der Strecke kommen und schon hat man "Abgekürzt" selbst wenn man eindeutig keinen zeitlichen Vorteil hat (so fühlt es sich zumindest an) (Gerade bei Zeitfahren habe ich noch nicht kapiert warum mir die Runden nicht angerechnet werden, hier sind Bestrafungen eindeutig zu hart.)

- Ein Formel 1 feeling kommt zwar auf, aber während dem Rennen gibt es viel zu wenig ausfälle (wenn überhaupt) Motorschäden, etc. Hier könnte das Renngeschehen um einiges lebendiger sein!

- Ich bin ein bischen entäuscht vom Team Radio. Manche ansagen passen nur bedingt zum Renngeschehen. Wenn man mit nem Lotus auf Platz 5 fährt (ok Amateur schwierigkeit) müsste der Sprecher im Team Radio eigentlich komplett durchdrehen vor Glück... hatte mir hier wirklich eher was von der Qualität gewünscht wie man bei Fussballspielen oder so hat, wo das ja immer sehr geil rüberkommt....

- Wie bei allen Codemaster spielen, gehören sie für die Menu führung an die nächste Wand gestellt. Das ist aber schon seit Colin 1 grausam und wird sich wohl nie ändern. Als hätte ihnen noch nie jemand gesagt das ihre Menuführung hinsichtlich benutzbarkeit und übersicht totaler Schrott ist. (selbst das Konsolen Argument zieht hier nicht, weil es sogar für Konsolen GUI Schrott ist....) (Das bewegen im Fahrerlager ist ganz ok, aber zum beispiel der Computer in der Garage wo das Setup gemacht wird... der blanke Horror)


--> Diese Nachteile (oder einige davon) werden für manche Spieler das berechtigte aus für das Game sein! 

--> Auf der anderen Seite, und zu der gehöre ich, macht es extrem viel Spass, die Strecken sind wirklich geil, das Feeling über Bodenwellen zu hüpfen etc. ist richtig gut. Motoren hören sich toll an, die Saison finde ich ist nett gemacht (nicht perfekt aber nett), und all in all ist es wirklich ein cooles Spiel. 

--> Ich hoffe das der "Simulations" Modus noch durch patches verbessert wird, weil hier haben sie wirklich nicht das geliefert was sie versprochen haben! (vor allem der Schaden und die Auswirkungen auf das Auto)


----------



## JayAge (24. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

ELSI hat mich da ganz richtig verstanden


----------



## TobiasHome (24. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*



JayAge schrieb:


> ELSI hat mich da ganz richtig verstanden


Ok, dann hab ich das nur falsch interpretiert. Sry


----------



## DrHasenbein (24. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

das Spiel habe ich gestern gekauft und bin auch in den ersten beiden Stunden total begeistert gewesen, aber jetzt auf einmal ... boah ... geht mir die Sch.eiss KI dermaßen auf den Sack, das kann ich gar nicht in Worte fassen. Ständig werde ich im Qualifying in meiner schnellen Runde von hinten ( oder gerne auch mal bei der Einfahrt in eine Kurve seitlich ) von der Bahn geschossen, bekomme zur absoluten Krönung dann noch selbst die Strafe aufgebrummt und darf 5 Startplätze nach hinten rutschen  ( ... nee, is klar ... ) Gebremst wird bei diesen Bekloppten ( Fahrer nenne ich sie gar nicht erst ) sowieso an Stellen, da steh ich noch auf dem Vollgas und lese Zeitung. Was soll das? Ja, ich habe sämtliche Fahrhilfen ausgestellt. Ein ordentliches Fahren im Rennen ist bei der KI gar nicht möglich. Das Ganze ist das reinste Glücksspiel und ich bin inzwischen dazu übergegangen das gesamte Rennen NEBEN der Ideallinie zu fahren, weil da die Gefahr eines plötzlichen unerwarteten Auffahrunfalls zumindest geringer ist. Dass das aber eigentilch nicht Sinn der Sache sein kann ist klar. Irgendwie nervt mich das jetzt so extrem, dass ich nur noch Zeitfahren fahre und mir der Ganze Karriere-Kram mal kreizweise kann

*schnauf*


----------



## DrHasenbein (24. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

edit:

"...und MICH der ganze Karriere-Kram mal kreuzweise kann" muss es natürlich heißen


----------



## JayAge (24. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

@DrHasenbein

Jup, entspricht in etwa auch meinen Erfahrungen und ist auch in einigen anderen Foren zu lesen. Aber PCGames schrieb:

"Selbst bei aggressiver Fahrweise lassen sich Kollisionen gut vermeiden und die KI-Fahrer spielen gut mit. Wer sich zumindest etwas Mühe gibt, sauber durch eine Kurve zu kommen, der schafft das auch – so gut funktionieren die Rennen."

Man muß sich schon arg zusammenreißen, dann geht's tatsächlich einigermaßen. Wie immer ist der Start natürlich am kritischsten. Wenn's aber auch nur zur kleinsten Kollision kommt, scheint pauschal der Spieler schuld zu sein und die virtuellen Stuarts erkennen nicht, wer eigentlich wem aufgefahren ist.

Ich bleibe dabei, der Onlinetest von F1 2010 von PCG taugt nicht viel.


----------



## Schalkmund (24. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Definitiv nix für mich ich konnte F1 Spiele noch nie leiden.


----------



## bruninho (24. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Ich bin auch sehr entäuscht. Hab mich so gefreut. Spiel ich wieder GTL


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Ich hab ne Karriere auf Schwierigkeitsgrad 2 begonnen. Liegt es daran, oder gibt es auch bei der schwierigeren Leveln keine erweiterten Setup-Optionen? Was ist mit Rennstrategie? Ich hab vor dem Rennen harte Reifen gewählt, in Runde 7 von 20 wurde ich an die Box gerufen zum Reifenwechsel. An sich müßte da ja dann weiche Reifen aufgezogen werden - aber kurz vor Ende kam dann ne Meldung "Regelhinweis: sie müssen harte und weiche Reifen in einem Rennn..." => war nur ein Hinweis a la "Tutorial", oder wurden mir beim ersten Stopp etwa erneut harte Reifen aufgezogen? Ich bin dann halt an die Box, damit ich nicht noch ggf. disqualifiziert werde, aber 2 Plätze hab ich deswegen verloren... 

Und: kann man IM Rennen speichern und beenden, oder gilt das Rennen dann als verloren? ^^


Ach ja: selber bestimmte Hilfen usw. ein/abstellen geht wohl nicht, oder? Ich hätte gerne realistischeren Schaden und ETWAS schwierigeres Fahrverhalten, aber die Gegner dann nicht ZU gut.


----------



## Pinna (24. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

doch kann man

Im Wohnwagen, bei der Tür im Wohnwagen, Rennen/Qualifing, Dort beim Schwierigkeitsgrad auswählen und runterblättern


----------



## DerZopp (25. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Bin total enttäuscht. Es nervt dieser sinnlose Wohnwagen, der Vorspannkram nebst "Pressekonferenz" Und die Tatsache, dass beim Zeitfahren 2cm neben der Strecke sofort die Runde ungültig werden lassen ist voll daneben. Von diesem grauenhaften Windows LIVE Zwang (was ich darüber wirklich denke darf ich nicht öffentlich sagen) mal ganz abgesehen. Ich will nicht Online sein beim Spielen und auch nicht mit anderen Zeiten austauschen - ist ja schön wenn man das kann, aber es muss doch auch ohne diesen Zwang gehen - ätzend. Das Spiel geht Montag wieder zurück.


----------



## scatback (25. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

@herbboy

Wenn du in der Box stehst und auf den Monitor schaust drücke mal Enter, so kommst du in ein Untermenü wo du ein feineres Setup erstellen kannst: Aerodynamik, Bodenfreiheit, Stabies und Federung, Getriebeübersetzung, wie viel Benzin usw. usw. Kann man dann auch abspeichern. Steht aber eigentlich im Handbuch     .

@all

Was sagt ihr eigentlich zum Schwierigkeitsgrad Legend ? Ich bin heute im Karrieremode mit meinem Virgin in der Quali auf Platz 9 gefahren und hab meinem Teamkollegen 5 Sekunden abgenommen. Das Rennen gehe ich dann morgen an aber das man sich mit so einer Gurke soweit vorne Qualifizieren kann, finde ich irgendwie daneben. 
Würde das dann bedeuten das ich in einem Red Bull auch 5 Sekunden schneller bin als Vettel oder Webber, das wäre ja in einem guten Team recht schnell langweilig.
Wundern tut mich nur das PC Games im Test etwas von "sehr fordernd auch auf niedrigerem Schwierigkeitsgrad" geschrieben hat.
Was habt ihr so für Erfahrungen mit Legend gemacht ?

Fahrhilfen: nur Ideallinie für Kurven


----------



## Mutant2k4 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Also das mit dem Boxenstopp wegen den Reifen hat mich auch verwirrt. aber wenn du in der garage im auto sitzt und links in das reifenmenü gehst kannst du dann als letzten punkt " Reifenstrategie" auswählen. 
Ich musste am Anfang auch erstmal mich durch alle Menüs blättern bis ich wusste wo was einzustellen ist. 
Das man im Qualifying mal ein bischen aufm curb rumeiert oder bischen rauskommt hat bei mir noch nicht die Zeit als Ungültig gewehrtet. Da muss man schon eine ganze auto breite von der Strecke runter.

Was mich aber auch stört ist das man mit dem Lotus einfach mal im Rennen auf Platz 6 fährt... auf Schwierigkeit Profi. 
Find ich schade, sonst wärs ziemlich an der Realität angesetzt. 
Das Problem ist halt, wenn Leute das Spiel kaufen die keine eingefleischten Fans sind und dann mit dem Lotus nur in den hinteren Reihen mitfahren können würde es die warscheinlich auch nerven. 
Ansonsten bin ich ganz zufrieden


----------



## HOTBLACK (25. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Mich hat das Game aus mehreren Gründen nicht überzeugt. Obwohl es ein handwerklich sehr gutes Game ist, trüben doch einige Dinge den Spass sehr. Ich habe es ein paar Stunden angetestet und mir sind folgende Dinge negativ aufgefallen. Zum ersten bekommt man viel zu häufig Verwarnungen. Für die kleinsten Berührungen.  Verschaffe mir keine Vorteile und schieß keinen ab. Trotzdem 'hagelt' es ständig Verwarnungen die dann allzuoft mit einer Disquali enden. Arghh.... Dann 'zucken' die Gegnerfahrzeuge oftmals so merkwürdig von links nachrecht und so. Sieht manchmal ziemlich unrealistisch aus. Dann kommt dazu das fehlende Pacecar und die dazugehörige Gelbphase inklusive dem Zusammenrücken des Feldes. Mensch, gerade das wäre doch mal geil gewesen. Einen Boxenstop im Rennen hab ich nicht gemacht, deswegen kann ich da nichts zu sagen aber mich hat unheimlich gestört daß man zum Training und zur Quali nicht eigenständig aus der Box fahren kann. Für die einen mag das vielleicht Erbsenzählerig sein aber für mich klare K.O.-Kriterien. Muss allerdings auch sagen daß ich eingefleischter GTR2 Fan bin und mich die Formula nicht so interessiert. Ach so, eins fand ich aber richtig geil. Und zwar find ich F1 2010 ist das erste F1 Game bei dem ich die Kurven richtig hinbekomme. Nicht nur das ich rumkomme, klar,  sondern auch genau dahin wohin ich einlenke. Also, wie ich finde ist es recht gut umgesetzt, die Spur präzise zu halten. Gruß


----------



## TobiasHome (25. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Als ich das erste Mal das Spiel gestartet habe und der Kram mit Windows Live kam dacht ich mir auch: WTF!?
Und man ist ja gezwungen, sich da anzumelden, weil sonst nicht gespeichert werden kann. Blöde Sache, ist genau son Sch*** wie mit Ubisoft. Ständig online sein. Wobei, F1 2010 ist sowieso kein Spiel, was ich im Zug oder so spielen würde, am Laptop. So mit Tastatur. Und in Urlaub nehm ich auch mein Lenkrad nicht mit.
Naja, ich ignorier Windows Live einfach. Wenn ich nen Erfolg bekomm, schön und gut, ist mir aber wurscht.  

Und das ständig die Runden ungültig erklärt werden, weil man mal kurz neben der Strecke ist, ist total sinnlos!!! Wenn man abkürzt, dann versteh ich das ja, aber wieso bekommt man gleich ne schwarz-weiße Flagge und ne ungültige Runde, wenn man in ner Kurve zu weit rauskommt!? Das hat mich schon bei Race Driver 3 gestört, kann Codemasters das nicht besser machen, so wie damals z.B. Microprose!? So unfähig kann man doch nicht sein, bei jedem Spiel den selben Fehler zu machen ... wir sind doch hier nicht bei JoWood.


----------



## GorrestFump (25. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Nachdem ich das Spiel gut 15 Stunden gespielt habe und mein Fokus eher auf dem Multiplayer lag' kann ich als Sim-Fan sagen: Ich bin (trotzdem) zufrieden!
Ein paar Dinge stören, ein paar Dinge fehlen mir, ein bisserl zuuu Arcade und ein paar Dinge funktionieren nicht richtig.

Es macht mir einfach Spass, jeder Modus auf seine Art und ich finde F1 2010 ist beileibe kein perfektes Comeback auf den PC, aber herzlich Willkommen und das beste Formel 1 Spiel auf dem Markt.


----------



## john1231 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*



TobiasHome schrieb:


> Als ich das erste Mal das Spiel gestartet habe und der Kram mit Windows Live kam dacht ich mir auch: WTF!?
> Und man ist ja gezwungen, sich da anzumelden, weil sonst nicht gespeichert werden kann. Blöde Sache, ist genau son Sch*** wie mit Ubisoft. Ständig online sein. Wobei, F1 2010 ist sowieso kein Spiel, was ich im Zug oder so spielen würde, am Laptop. So mit Tastatur. Und in Urlaub nehm ich auch mein Lenkrad nicht mit.
> Naja, ich ignorier Windows Live einfach. Wenn ich nen Erfolg bekomm, schön und gut, ist mir aber wurscht.
> 
> Und das ständig die Runden ungültig erklärt werden, weil man mal kurz neben der Strecke ist, ist total sinnlos!!! Wenn man abkürzt, dann versteh ich das ja, aber wieso bekommt man gleich ne schwarz-weiße Flagge und ne ungültige Runde, wenn man in ner Kurve zu weit rauskommt!? Das hat mich schon bei Race Driver 3 gestört, kann Codemasters das nicht besser machen, so wie damals z.B. Microprose!? So unfähig kann man doch nicht sein, bei jedem Spiel den selben Fehler zu machen ... wir sind doch hier nicht bei JoWood.


zum ersten kann ich nur sagen, was für ein schwachsinn.. kannst ganz normal im offline modus spielen. Online musst nur für multiplayer gehen (nona) - GfWL ist mir 10000x lieber als Steam (steam=nur eine partition zum installieren, pro spiel ein acoount (falls mans wieder verkaufen möchte), online aktivierung usw. - GfWL Key eingeben und das wars, LAN funkt. mit nur einer Version bei jedem Spiel) oder irgendein ubisoft dreck. Sei lieber mal froh, dass es so gut wie keinen kopierschutz hat.

zum 2en, da muss ich dir recht geben - ist echt super deprimierend wenn man in der letzten runde (nach 1000en versuchen) dann eine penalty bekommt weil man ein wenig die strecke verlassen hat (von platz 5 auf 22 zurückgestuft juhuu) und natürlich alles zurückspülen schon verbraucht hat    

aber sonst ist es ein super spiel! kann es nur jedem empfehlen, habe mich bereits darin verliebt!


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Danke für die Tipps, ich hab es gestern halt schnell mal installiert und wollte vor dem Gang zum Stadion das erste Rennen fahren - da hab ich halt nur per trial&error in den Menüs gesucht


----------



## ferrari2k (25. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Wegen Windows Live, man kann offline speichern. Beim ersten Bildschirm, wo der lange Text kommt, scrollt mal runter, da kommt ein Link, dass man auch ein Offline Profil erstellen kann


----------



## charlydersinnliche (25. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Liebe Leute die das Spiel schon haben , Ich liege im Krankenhaus , und will es mir gerne holen , ich habe nicht sooo viel Geld und 35-40 euro ist echt viel für mich . Bitte kann man mich aufklären , soll ich mir das Spiel nun kaufen ??? Oder es sein lassen ? Es gibt hier so viele negative berichte , das ich echt angst bekomme , das ich ein fehlgriff mache .
Ich habe mir jedes Video angeschaut , und dachte es wird eine 99 wertung von alle bekommen , ehrlich ! 
Jetzt höre ich das in vielen Forums , könnt ihr mir weiter helfen . Würde gerne jetzt am Montag wenn ich hier raus komme , mir das Spiel holen , oder dann auch nicht ?!
Vielen dank an euch alle im vorraus ...


----------



## TobiasHome (25. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Wegen Windows Live, man kann offline speichern. Beim ersten Bildschirm, wo der lange Text kommt, scrollt mal runter, da kommt ein Link, dass man auch ein Offline Profil erstellen kann


Achso danke, hab ich nicht gesehen. 
Ich hab mich beim ersten Spielstart nicht angemeldet, und da kam dann die Meldung, dass kein Autosave-Spielstand erstellt wird und die Speichern-Funktion war im Spiel deaktiviert.
Naja, jetzt ists zu spät. Aber ich hatte sowieso schon ein Windows Live-Konto (auch wenn ich nicht weiß woher  ).


----------



## bruninho (25. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

nicht kaufen. Das einzig gute ist die Grafik. Autos viel zu einfach zu fahren, KI Katastrophe, strafensystem skandalös, usw. usw. 
Sehr schade : (


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*



charlydersinnliche schrieb:


> Liebe Leute die das Spiel schon haben , Ich liege im Krankenhaus , und will es mir gerne holen , ich habe nicht sooo viel Geld und 35-40 euro ist echt viel für mich . Bitte kann man mich aufklären , soll ich mir das Spiel nun kaufen ??? Oder es sein lassen ? Es gibt hier so viele negative berichte , das ich echt angst bekomme , das ich ein fehlgriff mache .
> Ich habe mir jedes Video angeschaut , und dachte es wird eine 99 wertung von alle bekommen , ehrlich !
> Jetzt höre ich das in vielen Forums , könnt ihr mir weiter helfen . Würde gerne jetzt am Montag wenn ich hier raus komme , mir das Spiel holen , oder dann auch nicht ?!
> Vielen dank an euch alle im vorraus ...


Das hängt davon ab, was für eine Art von SPieler DU bist. Für die "freaks", die GTR2 oder so was auf realistischsten Stufen und mit mods fahren, isses sicher zu wenig Simulation. Aber ich zB fahr vom realismus her sehr gerne so was wie Collin McRea 3 oder so, und da finde ich hat es genug Realismus. GTA2 zB hab ich nach ner Woche verkauft, weil es mir einfach zu doof war, dass man bei 1% zuviel gas direkt das Auto komplett verloren hat usw. - ich hasse es, wenn man wegen nem kleinen Fehler quasi 20 Runden für nix gut gefahren ist. Das ist mir dann einfach ZU realistisch, darauf verzichte ich gern


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Wenn man in der Garage steht, hat man auf dem Monitor ja unter anderem auch die Möglichkeit, sein Setup zu verändern, sprich Flügel, Bremsen, Aufhängung etc - damit man optimale Rundenzeiten hinbekommt.
Nun erzählt mir der gute Ingenieur das ich das selber machen kann, oder sie machen es für mich.
Meine Frage wäre, wo man dieses automatische Setup auswählen kann, hab nix gefunden. Ich kann nur mein eigenes Abspeichern bzw. Laden.


----------



## borki20 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wenn man in der Garage steht, hat man auf dem Monitor ja unter anderem auch die Möglichkeit, sein Setup zu verändern, sprich Flügel, Bremsen, Aufhängung etc - damit man optimale Rundenzeiten hinbekommt.
> Nun erzählt mir der gute Ingenieur das ich das selber machen kann, oder sie machen es für mich.
> Meine Frage wäre, wo man dieses automatische Setup auswählen kann, hab nix gefunden. Ich kann nur mein eigenes Abspeichern bzw. Laden.


   geh auf Ingenieur, dann Schnell-Setup, und dann kannst du eins aussuchen, ist recht simpel.


----------



## KatieKen (25. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Da ich das Spiel vorbestellt hatte und nun besitze, gebe ich nun auch einmal meinen Senf dazu.

Sound: Erstklassig, verliere keine weiteren Worte darüber.

Grafik: Siehe Screenshots. Ich wusste schon vorher, dass meine gute alte GF 8800GTX überfordert sein würde. Lange schwanke ich bezüglich neuer, da in meinen neuen, eigentlich eine GTX470 im SLI herein soll, aber bis ich das Geld für den neuen habe (SSD-RAID, 6 GB DDR3 im Tri-Channel, GTX470 SLI, WaKü usw.) vergeht noch so viel zeit, sodass es derzeit wenig Sinn machte, sich jetzt eine GTX470 zu holen und die andere dann mal später, da ich nie weiß, ob ich das genau gleiche Model später noch einmal bekommen werde oder ob die 470er dann so alt sind, dass schon eine 570/670 auf dem Markt sind. Daher habe ich mich als Übergangslösung für eine MSI GTX460 Cyclone entschieden. Die eine zum nächsten Gehalt im kommenden Monat, die zweite dann mit dem Weihnachtsgeld Mitte Dezember. Dann endlich das Spiel auf max. Details inkl. DX11.

Gameplay: Das ist für mich die Enttäuschung #1. Ich spiele F1-Spiele seit 1994, kenne also die Strecken, die sich seit dem nicht/kaum verändert haben, wie meine Westentasche. Dennoch ist das Gameplay von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich und so regt mich die extrem übertriebene Verwendung der Strafen auf. Einmal verbremst = Runde nicht gewertet, beim weiteren Rausrutscher in der gleichen Runde ist zudem noch die nächste Runde dann nicht gewertet. Man müsste diese Flagge deaktivieren können. Spieler, die Rennspiele sowieso ernsthaft betreiben, nutzen dann nicht die Überholmöglichkeiten durch Schneiden von Schikanen aus. Gestern mal Abu Dhabi gelernt, da noch nie gefahren. Nach Runde 5 war die Strecke dann im Kopf, aber bis einschl. Runde 8 habe ich nicht 1 gewertete Runde hinbekommen, da es immer einen kleinen Rutscher gab und *zack* direkt Strafe. Das nimmt ungemein die Lust... frage mich, wie es dann in einer Quali laufen soll.

Steuerung: Seit 1994 bin ich Tastatur-Spieler, auch bei Rennspielen. Kann man bei F1 2010 komplett knicken. Angenehm langsam dreht das Lenkrad mit in Kurven... soweit okay. Aber wehe, man lässt los. Klar, muss man ja auch, da man mit Tastatur nur digital steuern kann und nicht analog. Zum Dosieren also Tippen. Sobald man Taste loslässt, will Wagen direkt geradeaus und bis das Lenkrad dann wieder ansprechbar ist, vergeht zu viel Zeit, sodass ich nur neben der Strecke unterwegs war. Also: PS3-Pad dran, damit spielte ich ja auch alle anderen Rennspiele. Analoges Steuern und Gas-/Bremspad. Denkste! Die Steuerung ist so dermaßen übersensibel, dass Nebenstehende denken könnten, ich hätte keinen Führerschein und würde zum ersten mal fahren. Völlig frustiert Spiel in Ecke gestellt und überlegt, ob es ich nicht verkaufen sollte, Websites, die sowas in Zahlung nehmen, gibt es ja genug. Anmerkung: Lenkrad habe ich keines. Hätte gerne das G27, die Mängel der zu "billig" verarbeiteten H-Schaltung schrecken mich davor ab und warte deswegen lieber auf einen Nachfolger, bei dem das hoffentlich korrigiert wird. Lösung: Mir fiel ein, dass das Spiel auch das XBOX360-Pad unterstützte, also in Videothek ausgeliehen. Ahhhhhhhhhh! Geil! Endlich war der Wagen ansprechbar. Force Feedback-Effekte (wie auch beim PS3-Pad) und analoge Steuerung. Wagen ließ sich ordentlich fahren (Traktionshilfe mittel, ABS aus). Also zum nächsten 15. des Monats Oktober XBOX360-Pad + GF GTX460 Cyclone kaufen.

Fazit: Wer Lenkrad besitzt (oder auch mit Pad umgehen kann, was für PC-Spieler in Bezug auf Rennspiele anfangs gewöhnungsbedürftig ist) und ausreichend PC-Power hat, kann sich auf ein sicherlich schönes Spiel freuen. Allerdings sollte es eine Möglichkeit zur Änderung der Sensibilität der Flaggenregelung geben oder sie per Patch/Mod deaktivieren können.

Hoffe, dass ich einigen, die unschlüssig waren (oder im Krankenhaus liegen und noch überlegen^^) geholfen habe.

Grüße,
Katie Ken


----------



## stawacz (25. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

so als ich hab nun auch meine ersten zwei grand prixs hinter mir,auf dem zweitschwersten schwierigkeitsgrad und hab zwei mal mit meinem virgin cothwirth auf pole gestanden.bahrain konnte ich danach sogar gewinnen,hätt ich mich in melburn in der letzten runde nich gedreht  hätt ich auch diesen gewonnen,,ich hab zwar in den kurven die ideallinie an aber muss trotzdem sagen das es mir viel zu leicht is bisher,,was is wenn ich dann im nächsten jahr für mclarren oder so fahre,gfewinn ich dann jedes rennen mit ner minute vorsprung


----------



## fatal-illusion (26. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

So, ich hab mir das Spiel jetzt auch allen Kritikpunkten zum Trotz gekauft und muss sagen, dass ich absolut nicht enttäuscht wurde...und zum 1. Mal bin ich wohl wirklich froh, dass ich absolut kein Simracer bin. Über die Grafik wurde ja schon genug gesagt, einfach nur schön anzusehen! Die Soundprobleme, welche hier Viele beschrieben habe, konnte ich bei mir gsd nicht feststellen.

Dennoch muss ich zugeben, dass ich das 1. Rennen etwas "schockiert" über das Fahrverhalten war, aber das lag wohl einfach daran, dass es - wie bei jedem Spiel - eine kleine Eingewöhnungsphase braucht. Ich bin wie KatieKen seit Jahren verpöhnter Tastaturracer  Und ja, es steuert sich zum Teil wirklich schwierig mit der Tastatur, keine Frage, aber andererseits finde ich das - so merkwürdig das klingt - gar nicht so schlecht, da ich wirklich eigentlich das gesamte Rennen über "in Bewegung" bleiben muss, ständig am "arbeiten", kaum Ruhe etc...mir gefällt das 

Kann allerdings nachempfinden, dass Simfreaks sicher keine oder nur wenig Freude an dem Spiel haben werden, das Ganze scheint mir doch sehr stark arcadelastig ausgelegt zu sein, was mich im Grunde aber auch nicht wundert, da es sich dadurch wohl äh.."besser verkaufen" lässt. Erinnert mich ein wenig an damals zu Zeiten von Ski Racing 2005 (welches vor allem im Slalom unglaublich fordernd war), 2006 und 2007 z.B. wurden dann um einiges arcadelastiger, wohl einfach aus dem Grund, dass 2005 für viele Spieler einfach zu "knackig" war.

Was mich aber auch etwas stört sind natürlich die ghost cars in der Boxengasse und die hier schon oft erwähnten "Strafen" In manchen Situationen wird man mehr oder minder zu ner Abkürzung gezwungen, will man dem Vordermann nicht unbedingt das Heck küssen, auch abgedrängt wurde ich schon derart, dass ich fürs abkürzen ne Verwarnung bekam, das scheint mir zum Teil doch sehr sensibel ausgelegt zu sein.

Boxenfunk und Interviews hätten ruhig etwas "informativer" bzw. lebendiger ausfallen dürfen, aber naja...evt. im Nachfolger dann.

Alles in allem aber bereu ich den Kauf auf keinen Fall, da ich eben wie gesagt kein wirklicher Simulationsfan bin und einfach nach Jahren der Abstinenz wieder ein unterhaltsames F1 Spiel wollte und genau das haber ich bekommen nach meinem subjektiven Empfinden. Lenkrad, Pad kann ich nix zu sagen, ich werd weiterhin meine Runden mit der Tasta drehen :p

so long, race on!


----------



## ferrari2k (26. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*



Pinna schrieb:


> @ferrari2k Die Reifen blockieren sehr wohl ^^


   
Jo, ich hab das jetzt auch gesehen.
Was mir aber fehlt ist das Qualmen der Reifen. In der realen F1 qualmts wie verrückt, wenn einer mit nem stehenden Vorderrad einlenkt, bei F1 2010, Fehlanzeige.
Genauso wenn man Vollgas gibt. Kein Qualm.
Irgendwie nicht gerade realistisch, wenn man sich mal die realen Rennen anschaut


----------



## Dome328 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Also das man den Gegner hinterher fährt kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich spiele es auf der PS3, naja bin auch kein Anfänger aber mit einem Torro Rosse auf Platz 1 zu fahren ?


----------



## jukall (26. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

was noch am spiel nervt ist wenn man in der box ist und der lollipop-man ewig wartet.ist zwar ein wenig logisch aber wenn man deswegen 5-8 positionen manchmal verliert, ist das schon ein wenig ärgerlich. ansonsten aber ein wirklich gutes spiel


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*



jukall schrieb:


> was noch am spiel nervt ist wenn man in der box ist und der lollipop-man ewig wartet.ist zwar ein wenig logisch aber wenn man deswegen 5-8 positionen manchmal verliert, ist das schon ein wenig ärgerlich. ansonsten aber ein wirklich gutes spiel


Das wurde ja schon mehrfach angesprochen, und lässt sich umgehen wenn man einfach ein oder zwei Runden später oder früher in die Box fährt als angewiesen. 
Nach vielen Stunden fahrens stört mich immer noch am meisten das ungerechte Verteilen der Strafen (jemand dötzt mir ins Heck und ich werde bestraft) sowie die Tatsache das kein Fahrer im Rennen ausscheidet.


----------



## fatal-illusion (26. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> jukall schrieb:
> 
> 
> > was noch am spiel nervt ist wenn man in der box ist und der lollipop-man ewig wartet.ist zwar ein wenig logisch aber wenn man deswegen 5-8 positionen manchmal verliert, ist das schon ein wenig ärgerlich. ansonsten aber ein wirklich gutes spiel
> ...


Oh danke, das z.B. wusste ich nicht  Bin bisher immer brav reingefahren, wenns mir gesagt wurde *g* Werd ich das nächste Rennen mal beachten bzw. befolgen 

Und ja, die Strafen sind wie schon oft erwähnt wirklich sehr willkürlich....passierte mir auch schon des öfteren, dass mir jemand ins Heck geknallt is (weil ich ne Kurve nich optimal erwischt hab) und zack....20 Sek. Zeitstrafe 

Und hm...is mir auch kaum aufgefallen, jetzt wo du's erwähnst...lediglich in Monte Carlo sind 4 Fahrer ausgeschieden hm...


----------



## Aladin (26. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*


----------



## sXeAlika (27. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

hm soweit wurde ja schon alles gesagt was ich auch bemängeln oder loben wollte^^ super spiel.. eben ein wahrer codemaster.. die habens halt drauf was rennspiele angeht.. mein absoluter favorit.. grid dirt f1 usw.. sie hatten zwar auch fails(man siehe fuel) aber sonst top! wenn jemand ne anderen guten rennspiele hersteller bitte posten.. bin immer offen.. aber kommt mir nich mit der nfs reihe.. seit most wanted is shift der einzig gute teil.. world is schrott.. mal sehen wie die wiedergeburt von hot persuit wird


----------



## T8uNd3r5toRm (27. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

mh ich halte das spiel für ziemlich schlecht. sieht zwar gut aus und läuft auch gut, aber:
1. es gibt keine stallorder und somit auch keinen bevorteilten fahrer
2. selbst wenn es ihn geben würde, warum sollte ein team erst nach der hälfte der rennen den anderen als favorit annehmen, wenn der eine erster in der wm ist und der andere mehr als hundert punkte weniger hat...
3. hat sich mal jemand angeschaut wie die ki in monaco in die box fährt? oder wie sie rausfährt aus manch anderer box?
4. wenn ich in der box plötzlich 20 seks stehen bleiben muss, nur weil die ki alle 5 seks an mir vorbeifährt, ist das wohl nen schlechter witz!
5. schonmal nen 360er ausprobiert? geht gar nicht! das zeigt wie schlecht das fahrverhalten umgesetzt wurde. würde hier nicht von ner simulation sprechen...
6. die interviews sind eigentlich nur nervig, immer das gleiche und wir vermitteln mir absolut nicht das gefühl mittendrin zu sein
7. wieso muss mein wagen so komisch beim boxenstopp beim team halten? 100kmh (was übrigens in echt gar nicht erlaubt ist, warum nimmt man nicht die realen werte) und zack nur noch 10 kmh und mein wagen macht enorme eigentlich unmögliche schlenker um vor dem team zu halten
8. seid wann wird ein wagen zum geisterwagen in der boxeneinfahrt und kann durch mich durchfahren???

für mich einfach zuviele kritikpunkte, mehr simulation (zumindest anschaltbar, siehe gtr2) wäre nötig gewesen! da kann ich auch weiter nfs shift fahren


----------



## Shubbidu (27. September 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> Cromox schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vordack schrieb:
> ...


Komisch nur, dass ich hier das fertige Heft in Händen halte (Abonnent) und, oh hoppla, genau derselbe (Kurz-)Test bzw. dieselbe nichtssagende Preview drin ist wie hier auf der Homepage. Exakt derselbe Wortlaut, verteilt auf eine halbe Seite 102 und eine halbe Seite 103 (Rest: Screenshots), also zusammen: 1 Seite.

Aber da DU die Zeitschrift ja so gut kennst, kannst du uns ja vielleicht alle ein weiteres Mal an deiner schier unendlichen Weisheit teilhaben lassen und verraten, WO sich denn jetzt der vollständige, fundierte "richtige" Test, und der 5-seitige Technik-Check im Heft verstecken?


----------



## Chemenu (27. September 2010)

Ich hab das Spiel am WE spontan für meine PS3 gekauft. Das es zu einfach ist kann ich bisher nicht behaupten. Bin zwar auch erst ein Rennwochenende gefahren (Lotus, 7 Saisons auf Experte, alle Fahrhilfen deaktiviert), aber im ersten Rennen wurde ich ca. 5 mal überrundet.  2 Boxenstops (davon einer ungeplant wegen Reifenschaden) und 2 Durchfahrtstrafen (eine wegen Unfall obwohl mir einer hinten rein gefahren ist  und eine wegen zu schnellem Fahren in der Boxengasse) haben mir das Rennen total versaut. Und dann sind die Gegner auch noch zu dämlich um anständig zu überrunden, d.h. man muss schon fast die Strecke verlassen und am besten stehen bleiben.  Aber auch ohne diese Zwischenfälle hatte ich praktisch keine Chance mitzuhalten. Schon im Quali sind mir alle um die Ohren gefahren. Hab doch arge Probleme das Gas anständig zu dosieren mit dem PS3 Pad und drehe mich deshalb öfter mal in Kurven. Und die Strecke mag ich sowieso absolut nicht. Das erste Training in Melbourne lief da schon etwas besser. Allerdings jetzt auf den zweithöchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad.^^ Mal sehen ob ich mit dem Spiel noch so richtig warm werde. Ein Lenkrad für meine PS3 wäre wohl wirklich angebracht.

# Edit
Die angesprochenen "Bugs" bzw. "Features" sind mir natürlich auch schon negativ aufgefallen. Ungültige Rundenzeiten wegen "Abkürzen" wenn man einen Umweg fährt und Strafen wenn man von der Strecke geschoben wird  . Und dazu noch Ghostcars in der Boxengasse.  Das gesamte Pit-Stop-System ist sowieso bescheiden (ich will das Auto selber steuern), nichts halbes und nichts ganzes...


----------



## tadL (27. September 2010)

Schlechte Hardwareverträglichkeit von CPUs mit mehr als 4 physikalischen Kernen
Fehlerhafter und umständlich zu aktivierender DirectX11-Modus
Die
 Qualifikation ist geradezu lächerlich. Bei nur 10 Autos auf der Strecke
 und einem Erreichen des 4. Platzes nach einer schnellen Runde ist man 
plötzlich Dreizehnter? Ursache: die Rundenzeiten stehen von vornherein 
fest, die KI fährt nur als Staffage und Füllmaterial herum. Statt real 
fahrender Gegner ist alles vorausbestimmt, die Fahrzeuge auf der Strecke
 haben mit dem realen Geschehen selbst nichts zu tun, sondern müssen 
lediglich als Bremse herhalten, um den vorausberechneten Verlauf 
möglichst glaubhaft sicherzustellen. Man kann das als guter Fahrer auf 
"Leicht" einfach reproduzieren.
Das Zeitsystem ist wirklich unbrauchbar. Keine helfenden Zwischenzeiten oder Abstände zu den anderen Fahrzeugen verfügbar.
Das
 Strafsystem ist geradezu absurd. Fahrzeuge in der Auslaufrunde stehen 
fast auf der Ideallinie, man wird im Rennen von hinten angerempelt und 
bekommt als Opfer stets allein die Strafe.
Man fährt als erster in die Box und muss warten, bis alle nach einem mit herein gefahrenen Fahrer wieder auf der Strecke sind.
Unausgewogenheit
 der KI. Der volle Tank scheint nur für den menschlichen Fahrer zu 
gelten, Abgefahrene oder verdreckte Reifen haben weniger Grip - nur 
nicht für die KI. Im Rennen überholte Fahrer stehen nach dem Rennen 
plötzlich Plätze vor einem.
Das Spiel ist für Profis zu leicht 
und für Neueinsteiger zu schwer. Es ist in der jetzigen Form nicht als 
Simulation zu gebrauchen, als Arkade  auch nicht.
(quelle THG)

mir ist durchaus klar das ihr positive Wertungen raushaut weil ihr sonst einen Verlust an Werbung habt. Wie wäre es "WIR" führen ein Rating ein wo der Kunde nicht verarscht wird ? Ihr gebt scheiss Spielen eine 100% Wertung und wir wissen "OK nicht kaufen" ? Oder sollen wir wieder ein halbes Jahr warten wenn ihr dann "noch" einen Test schreibt wo dann drin steht was für eine Scheisse das ist. Ich meine wäre ja nicht das erste mal das Kunden verarscht wurden ?

Das bezieht sich auf PC versionen - eine konsolen version sollte ja prima laufen weil keine Variablen


----------



## Castor23 (27. September 2010)

@tadl

Genau sowas ist mir diesmal auch besonders sauer aufgestoßen. Es gibt kein Spielemagazin welches die von Dir aufgeführten Probleme beschreibt, obwohl sie bei der angeblich so gründlichen Testmethode leicht hätten auffallen müssen. 
Nachdem sich in letzter Zeit die Tests in eigentlich allen Magazinen sich bei Gurken wie F1 2010, Silent Hunter V etc. des Lobes überschlagen und KEINE Bugs erwähnen sehe ich es auch nicht mehr ein deren Magazine zu kaufen, da man fast der Bild-Zeitung mehr Glauben schenken kann als solchem Gewäsch.
 Auch bei PCG muss ich leider feststellen, dass anscheinend die Wertung vom Publisher vorgegeben wird (wie es bei AC2 versucht wurde), oder aber einfach nur Phrasen gedroschen werden (Bsp. aus dem F1 2010 Test -> "Die KI spielt gut mit) welche aber von vorne bis hinten nicht stimmen. 
Also entweder es wurde nicht vernünftig getestet, oder es wurde stillschweigend hingenommen. 
Eigentlich eine Schande. Man kann es nicht anders mehr ausdrücken.   


edit: Dass es anders gehen kann zeigt (unerwarteterweise) Tomshardware:
http://www.tomshardware.de/Codemasters-F1-2010,news-244746.html

edit2:
Eigentlich wundert es mich jetzt erst recht nicht mehr dass Kotmasters keine Demo rausbrachte, da die Fehler sofort offensichtlich gewesen wären (es sei denn man ist Spieletester)


----------



## Cromox (27. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Also ich muss sagen, dass mir F1 2010 viel Spaß macht. Die Rennen sind motivierend und fordernd. Aber die Bugs die bei tomshardware erwähnt wurde, hatte ich teilweise auch schon und nerven sehr bzw. machen auch Rennergebnisse teilweise sehr zufällig. Hier hätte man locker bei der Wertung 5-8% abziehen müssen und eine entsprechende Info im Test geben müssen. Erstmal ist der Test einfach viel zu kurz und lässt dann auch noch wichtige Fehler weg. Wenn man den Test so liest, wurden ja angeblich nur ein paar Features weggelassen.


----------



## Pinna (27. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Ich habe zwar auch meine Probleme mit den Reifenplatzern, aber sowas ist mir noch nicht passiert xDD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pwHBi2EbZs


----------



## desperadoxcap (27. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Ich hab keine ahnung von was ihr hier redet ich spiel das spiel seit 4 tagen, 2 ghz- ati 4670 -25,30 fps (miitel),, weiß besheid..und es macht richttig spass besonders auf experte, k.i  ist auch richttig gut,, und multiplayer hatt mann auch viel spass , obwohl da so einiges noch geändert werden sollte , zb wie bei grid zuschauen und auch in die lobby kommen wenn das rennen bereits gestartet ist..... fun macht auch das zeitfahren,, mann sucht sich aus den bestenlisten bis zu 4 fahrer aus und laden deren ghost und fährt dann timeattck ; )..die grafik ist richtig richtig gut auch mit mein pc.. ach ja und ähh was sagt der unter mit tadL von dirckt x 11?? soviel ich weiß kommt das patch für x 11 noch..halllooooooooooo ----- so 44 euro..  bis du racer dann kaufen gehen bei media oder saturn , und auf experte spielen 100 % fun garantie,, dummes gelaber hier


----------



## Pinna (27. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

So ich habs aufgegeben. Ich kann die volle Renndistanz nicht durchfahren. In Runde 30 schon 7(!!!) Reifenplatzer und das mit Reifensimulation AUS (ich dachte es hilft -.-)

Ich bin ziemlich geduldig, aber so geht das nicht...


----------



## TobiasHome (27. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*



Pinna schrieb:


> So ich habs aufgegeben. Ich kann die volle Renndistanz nicht durchfahren. In Runde 30 schon 7(!!!) Reifenplatzer und das mit Reifensimulation AUS (ich dachte es hilft -.-)
> 
> Ich bin ziemlich geduldig, aber so geht das nicht...


(So, da schreib ich gleich nochmal dieselbe Antwort, die ich dir schon im PCGH-Forum gegeben habe     )

Ich hab Reifensimulation AN und hatte in den vollen 49 Runden Bahrain einen einzigen Reifenplatzer (der mich schon in Runde 12 zu nem Boxenstopp gezwungen hat, statt wie geplant in Runde 15).

Vllt liegts an deinem Fahrstil. Möglicherweise gehst du zu aggressiv mit dem Reifen um. Schau mal, ob deine Räder öfters stehen bleiben (beim Anbremsen z.B.), ob du öfters driftest, also in den Kurven z.B. querstehst, und wie oft du Dreher hast (wenn du denn welche hast). Und es schadet den Reifen auch, wenn du neben der Strecke bist. Je öfter, desto schlimmer.

Weil wie gesagt, mit den weichen Reifen, mit denen ich meine schnellste Qualifying-Runde gefahren bin, hatte ich in Runde 12 den Platzer, bin dann sofort auf harte Reifen und bin mit denen ab Runde 13 bis zum Ende, also volle 37 Runden, ohne Probleme durchgefahren.


----------



## Pinna (28. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

vielleicht bin ich ein wenig zu agressiv gefahren. aber was soll ich machen. nach dem ersten platzer bin ich von platz 5 auf 20 gefallen. nachher musste ich pushen. wieder auf platz 15 der nächste platzer...

war aber immer schön auf der strecke, ständig meine pb verbesernd

Und die ersten beiden Platzer waren auf harten Reifen. Hinten


----------



## fatal-illusion (28. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*



Pinna schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar auch meine Probleme mit den Reifenplatzern, aber sowas ist mir noch nicht passiert xDD
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pwHBi2EbZs


*rofl*  Ich hatte zwar auch schon einen in der 1. Kurve, aber ne DAS is mir auch noch nie passiert


----------



## Chemenu (28. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*



fatal-illusion schrieb:


> Pinna schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe zwar auch meine Probleme mit den Reifenplatzern, aber sowas ist mir noch nicht passiert xDD
> ...



Kann man evtl. den Reifendruck manuell anpassen? Ich hab das noch nicht probiert, aber ein extrem hoher Wert könnte sowas ja auch verursachen. 
Wobei ein *Bug seitens Codemasters* (  <-  ) wesentlich wahrscheinlicher ist.  

Hatte bisher nur einen Platzer im ersten Rennen. Da bin ich bei der extremen Hitze einfach zu lange mit den weichen Reifen gefahren. Und der Fahrstil war auch nicht grade schonend.^^ Wurde sogar gewarnt als ich die Strategie festgelegt habe, da ich erst nach 15 Runden auf die harten Pneus wechseln wollte. Man muss ja auch aufpassen dass man nicht über irgendwelche Trümmerteile fährt, da liegen ja gerne mal Teile von Frontflügeln auf der Strecke.


----------



## MichaelG (28. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Wer weiß auch, wie alt die draufgeschnallten Reifen waren ?


----------



## TobiasHome (28. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*



Pinna schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar auch meine Probleme mit den Reifenplatzern, aber sowas ist mir noch nicht passiert xDD
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pwHBi2EbZs



Ist auch blöd, dass es keine Rauchentwicklung gibt, wenn der Reifen beim Anbremsen stehenbleibt.


----------



## Vordack (28. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

So, ich bin auch meine ersten Runden gefahren und muss sagen, ich bin sehr positiv überrascht.

Das einzige was mich bis jetzt stört ist der Bug daß man immer wenn man von der Strecke abkommt einen "Short Cut" bekommt.

Mal sehen wies mir weiterhin gefällt^^


----------



## Pwned666 (29. September 2010)

tadL schrieb:


> Schlechte Hardwareverträglichkeit von CPUs mit mehr als 4 physikalischen Kernen
> Fehlerhafter und umständlich zu aktivierender DirectX11-Modus
> Die
> Qualifikation ist geradezu lächerlich. Bei nur 10 Autos auf der Strecke
> ...




- Das Spiel rennt bei mir perma mit 50fps+++. FPS bleibt immer im oberen bereich und somit uninteresssant

- DX11 besitzt das Spiel nicht offiziell. Somit uninteressant
Ich besitze eine DX11 Karte aber ganz ehrlich ist es mir sowas von egal ob F1 nun DX11 oder 9 nutzt. Der unterschied hat man schon bei Dirt2 mit der Lupe suchen können

- Interessiert doch ebenso wenig. In den schönen alten F1 Teilen war die KI so strunzdumm und ist nur ein spur wie an einem Faden hinterher gefahren. Chancen hatten die KI von der Zeit her so oder so nicht. 
Somit nicht verwunderlich weil ich es mir sehr sehr schwer vorstelle eine perfekte KI für ein Formal1 Spiel zu programmieren.
Wen ich da manche kritiker lese das die KI in Spielen wie GP4 fehler machte muss ich echt nur noch laut lachen.

- Stimmt
Sollte aber verbesserbar sein. Macht das Spiel aber nicht schlechter

- Das Strafsystem ist sehr gut. Punkt!

- Wayne?

- Das Spiel ist für Profis zu leicht und für anfänger zu schwer? So ein schwachsinn hab ich selten gelesen.
Profis gibt es sowieso im F1 Genre kaum. Hardcore F1 Fans kann man wohl unter gamern mit einer hand abzählen... der rest zählt zu den üblichen egoisten der rFactor Community die so oder so egal, was von Codemaster erscheint schlecht reden.
Anfänger wird man auch kaum finden im F1 genre weil das Genre allgemein eher was für die hardcore Niesche ist. Der normale Casual der will mit seinem Ferrari fahren und kauft kein Formal1 und somit ist es genau perfekt designt. Nicht übertrieben zuviel Realimus aber denoch noch genügend ausreichend um sich damit zurecht zu finden.




Fazit:

Das sind meistens Punkte die niemand interessiert oder nichtmal der 
wahrheit entsprechen. Das ist doch wieder mal das typische "Ich muss 
DRINGEND das Haar in der Suppe finden" -Syndrom der schwer beh.... PC Community. Fehlt nur noch der kritikpunkt das F1 GFWL nutzt und das Bild von "HANS aus dem PCGames" Forum ist perfekt


----------



## Castor23 (29. September 2010)

Also Dein Post ist ja mal absolut lachhaft.
Da merkt man wieder mal, wie weichgespült manche durch den ganzen Konsolen- und Casual-Krempel weichgespült wurde.
Das ganze hört sich wirklich so typisch nach "ich habe das Spiel gekauft und dadurch muss es um alle Umstände gut sein"-Gelaber an. Das F****y-Wort lass ich jetzt lieber mal weg.

- Die Performance passt soweit, jedoch mittendrin Slowdowns die am liebsten im Kurveneingang auftreten - schlampig programmiert (da während diesen Slowdowns weder die Graka noch die CPU oder irgendeine andere Komponente ans Limit geht laut Diagnose)

- DX11 wird via Patch nachgeliefert. Wer Kotmasters kennt weiß dass das nie kommen wird, da deren Support gegen Null läuft

- Was dich alles nicht interessiert ist schon interessant. Und die alten Spiele HATTEN wenigstens eine KI, was Kotmasters auch hier wieder verbockt hat so wie schon bei Dirt 2, Dirt, GRID etc...Irgendwann interessiert es Dich auch nicht mehr ob Autos auf der Strecke sind, es reicht ja wenn man ein Ghostcar einblendet. Und bevor du da dumm rumliest und dich darauf stützt: Eine Perlenschnur-KI gab es allerhöchstens bei Kotmasters-Spielen. Sieh Dir mal irgendein youtube-Vid von F1GP2 an - dann siehst was KI wirklich ist (und das ist 15[!] Jahre her!)!

- Eine Selbstverständlichkeit dass so etwas in einem halbwegs vernünftigen Rennspiel sein sollte. Sogar Arcaderacer á la NfS haben so etwas eingebaut, aber ein Spiel welches von sich behauptet eine "Simulation" zu sein (lachhaft)...es ist eine Schande.

- Wer das Strafsystem in Ordnung findet sollte wieder Mariokart spielen. Oder Du gibst mir Deine Adresse. Ich komm vorbei und fahr in deine Karre rein, die Schuld bekommst du zugesprochen. Sollte ja für Dich in Ordnung gehen. Punkt.

- Tja, wieder ein Zeichen dass Du ansch. aus der Casualecke kommst. So etwas wie "gleiche Chancen" interessieren jeden halbwegs normalen Spieler.

Also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass Du einer dieser Typen bist, die sobald sie ein Spiel gekauft haben es unter allen Umständen verteidigen müssen, da sie nicht einsehen können/wollen dass sie da Crap gekauft haben. Und dann auch noch die PC Community als schwerbehindert zu bezeichnen zeigt woher Du kommst, und wohin Du am besten wieder verschwinden solltest. Wegen solch ätzenden Typen wie Dich wird es immer mehr Drecksspiele auf dem Markt geben, denn die dummenSchafe folgen immer ihrem Schäfer - vorbehaltlos.


----------



## Vordack (29. September 2010)

Castor23 schrieb:


> Also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass Du einer dieser Typen bist, die sobald sie ein Spiel gekauft haben es unter allen Umständen verteidigen müssen, da sie nicht einsehen können/wollen dass sie da Crap gekauft haben. Und dann auch noch die PC Community als schwerbehindert zu bezeichnen zeigt woher Du kommst, und wohin Du am besten wieder verschwinden solltest. Wegen solch ätzenden Typen wie Dich wird es immer mehr Drecksspiele auf dem Markt geben, denn die dummenSchafe folgen immer ihrem Schäfer - vorbehaltlos.



Dein Post ist auch nicht gerade der hellste... da nehmt ihr beide euch nicht viel. Du beleidigst ihn genau so, also hast Du nichts bewiesen. Es bringt einen nur dazu Deine Antwort nicht ernst zu nehmen.

Was allerdings ein Fakt ist, große Teile der PCGames Community neigen sehr dazu immer gleich rumzujaulen wenn ein neues Spiel auf den Markt kommt, egal wie es ist. Was da nun der Grund ist vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, ich denke es hängt viel mit unserer heutigen Gesellschaft ab.

Ich bin hier anscheinend einer der wenigen die nicht jedes Spiel mit einem Mikroskop durchforsten um auch ja den noch so kleinen Fehler zu finden. 

Ganz ehrlich, wenn ihr mich hier nicht auf so viele Fehler aufmerksam machen würdet würden sie mir herzlich egal sein. Einer ist mir bis jetzt aufgefallen der mich nervt.

Ich konnte das Fazit von dem den Du kritisiert hast sehr gut verstehen.


----------



## GorrestFump (29. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Irgendwie erinnert mich das Ganze an die Gothic 3 Angelegenheit damals. F1 2010 ist zwar nicht ganz so übel verbugged, aber das Gejaule ist ähnlich groß und die Reviews sind ähnlich ignorant den Fehlern gegenüber. Auch ähnlich: Wie Gothic 3 liebe ich F1 2010 trotzdem 

Lieber das Spiel ink. Multiplayer ein bisserl ausführlicher und länger testen und dann gibt's ein  gutes, ausführliches, schonungsloses und aussagekräftiges Review wie bei 4PLAYERS:

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispbericht/Allgemein/Test/21668/69523/0/F1_2010.html


----------



## Chemenu (29. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*



GorrestFump schrieb:


> Lieber das Spiel ink. Multiplayer ein bisserl ausführlicher und länger testen und dann gibt's ein  gutes, ausführliches, schonungsloses und aussagekräftiges Review wie bei 4PLAYERS...


Ausführlich? Ja!
Schonungslos? Nein! Immerhin hat das Spiel auch bei 4P 85% bzw. 86% (PC) abgesahnt.  


Mir sind die ganzen Bugs rund um KI und Zeiten usw. bisher übrigens auch noch nicht aufgefallen, konnte allerdings auch noch nicht sonderlich lange spielen. Am meisten stört mich dass die Zeit im 3. Sektor auf dem Monitor fehlt. Es heißt nur immer ich verliere da sehr viel Zeit.  Heute ist das zweite Rennen über 50% Distanz fällig, dann werde ich die KI nochmal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.


----------



## GorrestFump (29. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*



Chemenu schrieb:


> GorrestFump schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Lieber das Spiel ink. Multiplayer ein bisserl ausführlicher und länger testen und dann gibt's ein  gutes, ausführliches, schonungsloses und aussagekräftiges Review wie bei 4PLAYERS...
> ...


Schonungslos im Sinne davon, dass auf die offensichtlichen Fehler des Spiels etwas detaillierter eingegangen wird.
Hier wird einiges deutlich, was erst die Käufer feststellen mussten, weil andere reviews wie dieses nicht drauf eingingen...

Eine Prozentzahl interessiert mich perifer, gibt ja nur eine Güte-Tendenz an.
Dahingehend bin ich (weiterhin, trotz bugs und Mängeln) absolut d'accord mit den Bewertungen von PC Games und 4players (bzw. auch den restlichen internationalen), nur die Einen decken wissenswerte Design-Mängel auf und die Andern eben nicht...


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. September 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich bin hier anscheinend einer der wenigen die nicht jedes Spiel mit einem Mikroskop durchforsten um auch ja den noch so kleinen Fehler zu finden.


Da hast du recht, den bug mit den gescripteten KI-Zeiten hätte ich nicht mal bemerkt, wenn man es nicht erwähnt hätte. Offenbar ist vielen die Bugsuche wichtiger als das Spiel selber....genau wie manche Deppen ihre Zeit damit verbringen, jeden Goof in einem Film zu finden - ist überflüssige Zeitverschwendung imo.
Das F1 2010 noch gefixt werden muss, steht ausser Frage, aber man kann auch so schon viel Spass damit haben - ohne, wie pwned es sagt, jedes Haar in der Suppe zu suchen.


----------



## stawacz (29. September 2010)

also im grunde machts mir ja auch ziemlich viel spaß.das mit den runden wär mir persönlich auch garnich aufgefallen,,was mich eigentlich viel mehr stört ist,,das die anderen fahrer im feld nich ausfallen,,das trübt für mich die atmosphäre am meisten denn das gehört zur F1 wie n burger zu mc donalds,und der absolut lahme boxenfunk is auch horror.bei den beiden punkten hat man massig atmospähre verspielt...


----------



## LevArris1 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Das in dem Test die gefakte KI u. gescriptete Rundenzeiten mit keinem Wort  erwähnt wurde nehme ich PCGAMES sehr übel !!
Wozu braucht man eine Spielemagazin, wenn sie sowas nicht aufdeckt !
Hatte PCGAMES Schweigepflicht für $$$ ??

Denn wenn das schon vor Release raus gekommen wäre, hätte ich das Spiel wahrscheinlich nicht gekauft, u. viele andere auch nicht.

F1 2010 hat so viele Schwächen und Nachteile.
Das Spiel ist sozusagen gar nicht fertig geworden. 
Im Grunde hätten sie bis zum März/April gebraucht, um ein fertiges Spiel abzuliefern.

Der Kunde muß das wieder ausbaden u. fühlt sich veräppelt.
Es ist echt unglaublich was sich die Hersteller immer mehr erlauben.
Mit F1 2010 hat Codemasters sich keinen gefallen getan.
Die werden durch die gefakte KI alleine an Ansehen bei den Fans verlieren.

Das ist eine sehr große Firma, u. bekommen das mit der KI nicht hin. Unglaublich. Peinlich !!
Geoff Grammond hat das mit GP1 - GP4 hinbekommen. Wieso Codemasters nicht ? 

Dennoch ist  F1 2010 zu gebrauchen. 
Die Grafik ist nicht schlecht, u. das Fahrmodell gefällt mir auch.
Es ist keine reine Simulation, aber auch kein Arcade-Rennspiel wenn die Reifen- u. Benzin-Simulation an ist. 

Nur im Singleplayer mag man gar nicht mehr fahren, wegen der nicht existierenden KI. Das macht die Atmosphäre absolut kaputt. Da ist so schon nicht viel Atmosphäre im Spiel. Da hätte auch viel mehr geboten werden können. Safety Car, Streckenposten, Einführungsrunde, Auslaufrunde, Siegerehrung ...
Es fehlen am Ende eines Rennens die schnellste Runde jedes Fahrers (tja, der Fake sollte nicht auffallen), man kann nicht die Platzierungen von jeder Runde sehen, man kann in der Karriere nicht mal sehen, auf welcher Strecke ich wievielter im Quali u. im Rennen war.  Man kann nur sehen wieviel Punkte man hat.

Wenn sie schon keine ordentliche KI herstellen können, dann hätten Sie aus F1 2010 wenigstens einen hervorragenden Multiplayertitel machen können.
Aber genau da haben sie auch nicht viel Arbeit rein gesteckt.
Nur 12 Autos gleichzeitig, keine dedicated Server, hopsende Autos wie bei Grid zum Teil, keine schnellen Rundenzeiten zum Abschluss eines Rennens, fällt man im Rennen aus, kann man nicht zuschauen, u. wenn man eine Session sucht, wird nicht angezeigt, ob man noch auf Spieler wartet, oder schon im Rennen ist.
Es ist so viel im argen, die den Spielspaß trüben.
Sie wollten viel, aber es ist alles halbgar. Außer Grafik natürlich.


----------



## ikarus275 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

"Heiko Waßer auf RTL wurde über die Jahre auch nicht leichter zu ertragen und der"

Rofl, best part !


----------



## charlydersinnliche (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

So , ich bin zurück aus dem Krankenhaus und muss sagen ............DAS SPIEL IST HAMMER !
Ich liebe es wirklich !
Ok welches Spiel ist perfekt ? 
Und wenn noch ein Patch kommt freue ich mich noch mehr drüber !
Ich finde den schwierigkeitsgrad genau richtig ! 
Ich spiele das so . ok einige werden jetzt lachen !
Auf Anfänger das erste Rennen , wenn Ich unter den ersten 5 komme stelle ich auch Mittel ! 
komme ich wieder in die top 5 stelle ich nochmal höher , werde ich 6ter oder weniger stelle ich den schwierigkeitsgrad einfach wieder runter ! 
so macht es mir am meisten spass ! 
ich weiss leichter bertrug , ich will für die nächste Saison meine besten Einstellungen raus finden ! 
Ehrlich gesagt , das Spiel hat mich bissel süchtig gemacht ! 
Es übertrifft meine erwartungen bei weitem ...
Grafik , Sound , Spielbarkeit , Klasse !
Ich bin so gespannt auf den Patch und erstmal auf Formel 1 2011 wenn es das geben wir ich werde versuchen der erste zu sein es zu kaufen ! 
Danke Leute für eure hilfe hier , aber man sieht ja hier deutlich die geschmäcker sind sehr doll verschieden ! 
Lieben Gruss Charly


----------



## bimek (11. Oktober 2010)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich bin hier anscheinend einer der wenigen die nicht jedes Spiel mit einem Mikroskop durchforsten um auch ja den noch so kleinen Fehler zu finden.
> ...



Genau, als erster in Box, als letzter raus.... kann man vernachlässigen **Sarkasmus off**
Fast alle genannten bugs werden erst nach einiger Spielzeit wirklich nervend, manche ruinieren tatsächlich den Spielspass total.
Wenn diese "Deppen" (wie Du sie nennst) diese bugs nicht öffentlich machen würden, würden sie niemals gefixt....
Hätten diese Deppen damals Gothic3 getestet und nicht irgendwelche blauäugigen Ignoranten... wird sicher noch gepatcht, kommt noch, geht schon i-wie blabla.... dann wären sich einige zahlende Kunden evtl. nicht verarscht vorgekommen.

my 2cp


----------



## Shibari (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - F1 2010 im Test: Ab sofort im Handel - Kaufempfehlung für (nicht alle) Rennspieler*

Und einmal mehr verstehe ich nicht was ihr da testet und muss eure Unabhängigkeit in Frage stellen. Mit Verlaub..., wart ihr überhaupt schonmal in Spa und wisst ihr das es bei jeder Amateur Rennserie bunter zugeht als das was F1 210 vermittelt? 87% Prozent für diesen einigermaßen verkorkste Game sind völlig übertrieben selbst wenn man es durch die grüne Brille eines Fans sehen mag.

Kommen wir gleich zu den positiven Aspekten des Games.... 
Es ist seit Jahren das erste mäßig gut umgesetzte Formel 1 Spiel für den PC und die Grafik sieht einigermaßen ansprechend aus. 
Damit hat es sich aber schon und für jene die nicht weiter lesen wollen... Dieses Spiel lohnt sich nur für Fans dieses Sports, oder für Genre Einsteiger. 

Den Hype und die hohen Wertungen dieses Games in den Spielemagazienen kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Es mag sein das man in der ersten Euphorie um die 85 Wertungspunkte und von Bombastgrafik spricht, was durchaus verständlich ist, nach ein paar Runden folgt aber die Ernüchterung. 

Die Grafik sieht auf den ersten Blick top aus........ für Konsolen..... die Strecken sehen super aus und die Fahrzeuge auch. 
Was eher unhübsch ist sind die Wettereffekte und im speziellen der Regen. Man merkt hier sehr deutlich das die Grafik für Konsolen angepasst ist. die Pfützentexturen sehen zwar hübsch aus wiederholen sich aber recht schnell, der Spray sieht eher aus als würde einer mit ner grauen Farbdose sprühen und die Regentropfen...., wenn die wirklich so groß wären, dann müsste man Angst um die Fahrer haben. 
Nach derzeitigen Stand geht auf dem PC schon deutlich mehr. 

Der größte Kritikpunkt ist für mich die Atmosphäre......, es kommt schlichtweg keine auf. 
Die Strecken sind zwar allesamt hübsch, sehen aber auch aus wie gerade gebaut. Das Publikum ist sehr arm dargestellt und sieht bei Regen oder Sonne immer gleich aus. Streckenposten, die Spuren vom Vorprogramm und die Fahrerlageratmosphäre sucht man vergeblich. 

Tuningoptionen sind zwar vorhanden aber die Menüs und Regler sind Konsolentypisch eher unspektakulär in Szene gesetzt. Selbst das Ur Nascar aus dem Jahre 1996 hatte eine optische Darstellung der Auswirkung von vorgenommenen Eistellungen. Tutorials für Einsteiger sucht man hier ebenfalls vergebens. 

Die Spielmodi sind für ein Rennspiel durchaus ausreichend, aber in der Summe doch etwas zu wenig. Eine halbherzig dahin geklatschte Karriere, Zeitfahren, einzel Grand Prix und der Multiplayer Modus ist alles was man spielen kann. Wie gesagt.. das mag ausreichend sein, dennoch hätte ich mir etwas mehr Abwechslung gewünscht. Tutorials, Skill Parcourse, oder diverse Szenarien, wie sie in anderen Sportspielen üblich sind hätten dieses Spiel sicher um einiges aufgewertet. Auch ein Modi zur Gestaltung eines eigenen Teams und des Rennwagens hätten dem Spiel sehr gut getan. 

Über den Realismus des Spiels ist vieles geschrieben wurden und eines lässt sich definitiv sagen. F1 2010 ist keine Simulation und für Spieler mit jenem Interesse auch nicht geeignet. Das Schadensmodell ist unrealistisch, die Rundenzeiten der Kontrahenten mehr oder weniger nachweislich gescripted, die Strafen sind auf den hohen Schwierigkeitsgraden absurd und das Safety Car, Einführungsrunde, einstellbare Spritmenge und eben sauber machende Streckenposten fehlen. Das gleiche gilt für die Siegerehrung und einen fühlbaren Unterschied zwischen den Autos. 

Fazit: 
Ich kann Simulationsfans eigentlich nur ans Herz legen zu alten Papyrus Titel wie Nascar oder Indy Racing zu greifen (ja die sehen mittlerweile derb bescheiden aus, haben aber die hundertfache Spieltiefe). Selbst der normale Rennspieluser dürfte auf Dauer, mangels Abwechslung, nicht glücklich werden mit diesem Spiel und somit ist dieses Spiel nur absoluten Formel 1 Fans zu empfehlen, weil es halt so lange nichts gab, oder absoluten Rennspiel Einsteigern. 

Von diversen hier berichteten Bugs bin ich bisweilen verschont geblieben und ein Ruckeln konnte ich bis dato auch noch nicht fest stellen. Das Spiel läuft bei mir absolut flüssig und eines sei noch erwähnt. 
Das man ohne Windows Live und somit ohne dauerhafte Internetverbindung nicht speichern kann ist ebenfalls ein sehr großes Minus dieses Spiels.


----------

